# The Post Election Blues Driveler #46



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2012)

The beatings will continue until morale improves......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

Bout time someone crunk another one up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time someone crunk another one up.



Sorry, just got home from da Big House. Again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, just got home from da Big House. Again.



Wouldn't it be easier to have a room there and come home when they let you?


----------



## kracker (Nov 9, 2012)

Great choice in the Townes song, your stock just rose considerably.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Great choice in the Townes song, your stock just rose considerably.



It's the only stock on the rise right now.


----------



## slip (Nov 9, 2012)

Well now that werk is done and over with, two whole days of none stop hunting are here to come. All i gotta do is wake up on time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to have a room there and come home when they let you?


That is an option, but i'd rather come home and sleep in my own bed for an hour instead of trying to sleep at the hospital. Intercoms, phones ringing, people talking, etc...


kracker said:


> Great choice in the Townes song, your stock just rose considerably.



I didn't know my music stock has sunk so low.....
I was planning to post "The Higwayman" from Willie, Waylon, Johnny, and Kris but decided on Pancho and Lefty. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Well now that werk is done and over with, two whole days of none stop hunting are here to come. All i gotta do is wake up on time.



Translated= Two half days of hunting after sleeping late both days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

Well hello there !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

Hayyyyyyyyy !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2012)

Pancho playing while reading the thread.  

coffee brewing

morning is good.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

Man, I sure would like a drank . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I sure would like a drank . .



20 minutes more


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 20 minutes more



annuder hour.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 10, 2012)

Top of the morning


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 10, 2012)

Bring it on weekend!
Soon as that cockerdoodle crows im outta hur.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Top of the morning



Bout time you showed up. I was startin to fear you'd done been whispered to death.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 10, 2012)

Hornett done got me hooked on conecuh sausage. Fresh biscuits and sausage with coffee.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time you showed up. I was startin to fear you'd done been whispered to death.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Hornett done got me hooked on conecuh sausage. Fresh biscuits and sausage with coffee.



Imma headn to the new striplings in a little bit and get me some jalapeno cheese sausage to cook up for tomorrow mornin, orrrrrrrrrrr, just might make a fattie out of it tonight..


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Imma headn to the new striplings in a little bit and get me some jalapeno cheese sausage to cook up for tomorrow mornin, orrrrrrrrrrr, just might make a fattie out of it tonight..



Now thats a good plan for the day 

Time to head out to work on this ol diesel


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2012)

Morning folks! Its a fine morning in the woods, beautiful sunrise and some awesome fall color!  Now we just need Bambisdeddy to show up.
i will be cutting and nailing 2x4s and some T11 later today if you want something to do.....lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks! Its a fine morning in the woods, beautiful sunrise and some awesome fall color!  Now we just need Bambisdeddy to show up.
> i will be cutting and nailing 2x4s and some T11 later today if you want something to do.....lol



Whatchu puttin siding on?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 10, 2012)

The third was camera shy


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu puttin siding on?



Enclosing the space under the back porch for more storage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Enclosing the space under the back porch for more storage.


You use corrugated for a roof system under the porch?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The third was camera shy





Choot 'em nephew ?????????  





Later doods and dudette's gotta crash . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You use corrugated for a roof system under the porch?



Porch already has a roof but its about 10ft high so im enclosing the space under it. I chose the t11 because i like the look and im going to stain it to mach the rest of the wood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

The master at work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The master at work.



No kidding!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Hornett done got me hooked on conecuh sausage. Fresh biscuits and sausage with coffee.



Man, Conecuh sausage is good for everything! I even use it when i make duck gumbo and Jambalaya. 

Morning to all you fine hunters and builders!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The third was camera shy



That looks like a trophy doe in front. Safety going off if i was there.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That looks like a trophy doe in front. Safety going off if i was there.



I probably shoulda


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2012)

Think I just  got my first miss ever...nice little 8 or so chased to me by a 4wheeler...he came running, I stopped him and shot...he ducked down and ran off all in maybe 15 secs...no blood, no deer....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I probably shoulda



My hunting chances are limited and my deer lease sux so any doe over 80 pounds is gonna be met with a bullet and a cooler.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The third was camera shy



Ahem... we hongry over here zac


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

moved a couple of bushes, mowed the back 40, now ready for some foosball.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

I got an assassin in my aquarium. Just pulled two mortally wounded fishies out and put them out of their misery. Looks like i'll be doing guard duty till i catch the culprit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got an assassin in my aquarium. Just pulled two mortally wounded fishies out and put them out of their misery. Looks like i'll be doing guard duty till i catch the culprit.



Strap toothpics to their backs and let em all joust it out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Strap toothpics to their backs and let em all joust it out.



you're a sick puppy.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2012)

Wifes granparents stopped by (unexpectedly ).....this is the first time diapers have been in this house in years......LOL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you're a sick puppy.....



Yeah, Slap told me something like that the other day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

woohoo!!!
I love it when the neighbor goes hunting! He loves to hunt ducks, but hates eating them. I haven't tried to change his mind. 
 I got 2 teal and 3 woodies resting in the fridge. I may have to make some duck gumbo this weekend. I think i got just enough left in the freezer to make a good batch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!
> I love it when the neighbor goes hunting! He loves to hunt ducks, but hates eating them. I haven't tried to change his mind.
> I got 2 teal and 3 woodies resting in the fridge. I may have to make some duck gumbo this weekend. I think i got just enough left in the freezer to make a good batch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

okay, time to clean an aquarium, clean some ducks, clean a kitchen, and watch some foobaw.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!
> I love it when the neighbor goes hunting! He loves to hunt ducks, but hates eating them. I haven't tried to change his mind.
> I got 2 teal and 3 woodies resting in the fridge. I may have to make some duck gumbo this weekend. I think i got just enough left in the freezer to make a good batch.


 I  your duck gumbo!


----------



## kracker (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The master at work.



Most definitely, a bad, bad man


----------



## kracker (Nov 10, 2012)

Sad they both died so young, now we'll never know if Stevie Ray would have been as good as Eddy............


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 10, 2012)

Yannow, I'm THRILLED that my VHS Wildcats pulled it off and made it to the playoffs. 


HOWEVER, I am so exhausted from having to pick up Mini-Me in the middle of the night, 3:00 am, 2:00 am.... Now today, we find out she has to go to Cobb county for the first playoff game next week. 

I couldn't drag out of bed to hit the woods this morning and after planning to go this afternoon, the sleep monster just hit again and I'm getting ready to crawl back in the bed. 

I'll just have to hunt tomorrow.  

Hope yall are getting to the woods.  I really hate it when life interferes with hunting.


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2012)

CantBelieveIMissed 

Guess when dad gets off work he wants to fan out and scan the woods some, he is convinced i didnt miss.
I know i did, i just pulled the shot... everything happend way to fast.


----------



## kracker (Nov 10, 2012)

slip said:


> CantBelieveIMissed
> 
> Guess when dad gets off work he wants to fan out and scan the woods some, he is convinced i didnt miss.
> I know i did, i just pulled the shot... everything happend way to fast.


Everybody misses sometime, everybody also convinces themselves they missed when they really didn't. Let your Dad look, you just never know.


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> Everybody misses sometime, everybody also convinces themselves they missed when they really didn't. Let your Dad look, you just never know.



I shot a doe kinda like this years ago, she was running, i got her to stop and shot, she ran off. Got down, no blood no sign of anything... thought i missed but scanned the woods anyway and she was dead 50 yards away, great heart/lung but no exit so no blood.

I scanned the woods a good bit already but another set of eyes cant hurt. Pretty sure i just put it right under his belly though...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sad they both died so young, now we'll never know if Stevie Ray would have been as good as Eddy............


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> Everybody misses sometime, everybody also convinces themselves they missed when they really didn't. Let your Dad look, you just never know.



^^^
this.
 I've had deer that i knew were graveyard dead, but didn't find a drop of blood till 30-40 yards past impact spot. When you shot, did she high kick or duck and run? Did she run full speed or bound off?  Mark the spot where you think you hit it, and then slowly walk in the direction to where you last saw the deer. If you find hair or blood, we'll know where you hit it probably.


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ^^^
> this.
> I've had deer that i knew were graveyard dead, but didn't find a drop of blood till 30-40 yards past impact spot. When you shot, did she high kick or duck and run? Did she run full speed or bound off?  Mark the spot where you think you hit it, and then slowly walk in the direction to where you last saw the deer. If you find hair or blood, we'll know where you hit it probably.



He ducked and ran. Ran with the same speed it ran to me with, not a full on oh-heck, but still getting away from the 4wheeler that chased it to me.

It happend so fast im not even sure of the exact spot he was standing when i shot.


----------



## Self! (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ^^^
> this.
> I've had deer that i knew were graveyard dead, but didn't find a drop of blood till 30-40 yards past impact spot. When you shot, did she high kick or duck and run? Did she run full speed or bound off?  Mark the spot where you think you hit it, and then slowly walk in the direction to where you last saw the deer. If you find hair or blood, we'll know where you hit it probably.



Are you huning/fishing/hiking/doing anything remotely close to outdoor stuff today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

slip said:


> He ducked and ran. Ran with the same speed it ran to me with, not a full on oh-heck, but still getting away from the 4wheeler that chased it to me.
> 
> It happend so fast im not even sure of the exact spot he was standing when i shot.


Well, that doesn't sound very promising. Hoping for the best! 


Otis said:


> Are you huning/fishing/hiking/doing anything remotely close to outdoor stuff today?


No sir. Have fun. 
However, i plan to be out there often next week.


----------



## Self! (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, that doesn't sound very promising. Hoping for the best!
> 
> No sir. Have fun.
> However, i plan to be out there often next week.




 Would it be to much to ask you to work everyday until after shooting light ends Monday? Then I am going to need you to work Thursday evening again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Otis said:


> Would it be to much to ask you to work everyday until after shooting light ends Monday? Then I am going to need you to work Thursday evening again.



I am on call till 7am Monday morning. You are on your own after that.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I am on call till 7am Monday morning. You are on your own after that.


----------



## Self! (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I am on call till 7am Monday morning. You are on your own after that.





Look, we both know your luck. I need you to take one for the team the next few days ok.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't believe what i'm watching. Louisiana Lafayette is DOMINATING Florida. 17-13  in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

15 more minutes..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2012)

Roundtree my have saved my Michigan pick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Roundtree my have saved my Michigan pick.



Yep.
The gators block a punt and run it back for a TD with 13 seconds left in the game. Poor ULL....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

well, I just did a first.......... shot & skinned a rooster.......... now I guess I'll go hunt me a deer........


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, I just did a first.......... shot & skinned a rooster.......... now I guess I'll go hunt me a deer........



what were you shooting at when you hit the rooster?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Gonna be a long day on the field for Bama if this keeps up..


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 10, 2012)

Shop is closed for the day. Time to do nuttin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 10, 2012)

Just sittin in the stand  passing the time, and trying out this new app my phone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Shop is closed for the day. Time to do nuttin



Do nuttin? Thar's foosball on the tv boy!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just sittin in the stand  passing the time, and trying out this new app my phone



You sitting in the bed of a truck?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 10, 2012)

In a box stand on a powerline.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> In a box stand on a powerline.



Is that a Ruger #1 you're shooting?


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just sittin in the stand  passing the time, and trying out this new app my phone



sweet gun


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do nuttin? Thar's foosball on the tv boy!!!



Think I'll  run out to the turnip patch fore dark. frost two mornin's in a row


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Think I'll  run out to the turnip patch fore dark. frost two mornin's in a row



Bring me bushel..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that a Ruger #1 you're shooting?





crappiedex said:


> sweet gun



Yes it is.....It is in 6.5 X 55 Swede Stainless. My dad gave it to me for Christmas last year.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bring me bushel..



stoopid deer 
Time to load some buckshot. Wasnt enough for a mess



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes it is.....It is in 6.5 X 55 Swede Stainless. My dad gave it to me for Christmas last year.



Nice
You need another brother


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I know how you feel but i havent lost all hope yet....
okay, that hurt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I know how you feel but i havent lost all hope yet....
> okay, that hurt.



Stupid mistakes have killed us in this game


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2012)

Didnt find the deer, probably because its in the next county sitting with the other deer telling stupid hunter storys. All is not lost, a clean miss means he'll live to be killed another day. I can atleast feel good about that.


Other then Keebs killin her featherd alarm clock, what yalls up to?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Didnt find the deer, probably because its in the next county sitting with the other deer telling stupid hunter storys. All is not lost, a clean miss means he'll live to be killed another day. I can atleast feel good about that.
> 
> 
> Other then Keebs killin her featherd alarm clock, what yalls up to?



Well, first I watched Bama's Offensive coordinator call the second stupidest game of the year, and simultaneously watched the team make a bunch of stupid mistakes. Now I'm watchin UGA have their way with the Aubies. Might switch between the UGA game and the KS game if it's not too boring.

ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm going to da fish store. I need happy time after that game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

How 'bout them Yallerjackets !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How 'bout them Yallerjackets !!!



Who are they?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Somebody's killin something after dark. Two big shots just now.


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody's killin something after dark. Two big shots just now.



WOOHOO I didnt miss this time baby.










Oh, i mean ... yeah it was a yote, sorry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

slip said:


> WOOHOO I didnt miss this time baby.
> 
> Oh, i mean ... yeah it was a yote, sorry.



IF I'm hearin you killin yotes from way up here you're gonna have one sore shoulder tomorrow..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> what were you shooting at when you hit the rooster?


WOBERT!!!  I was shooting at da Rooooster!!!  Got 14, well now, 13 of them suckers running around, nobody will buy them, nuttin is *getting them* so, heck, I might as well kill'em myself!  I may try wringing a neck tomorrow, but ain't no way I'm plucking them suckers, Tabor knives are awsome for skinning!


slip said:


> Didnt find the deer, probably because its in the next county sitting with the other deer telling stupid hunter storys. _*All is not lost, a clean miss means he'll live to be killed another day. I can atleast feel good about that.*_
> 
> 
> Other then Keebs killin her featherd alarm clock, what yalls up to?





slip said:


> WOOHOO I didnt miss this time baby.
> Oh, i mean ... yeah it was a yote, sorry.


 you ain't right, SlipSlap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who are they?






 A lil high school team in 'Lanta . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WOBERT!!!  I was shooting at da Rooooster!!!  Got 14, well now, 13 of them suckers running around, nobody will buy them, nuttin is *getting them* so, heck, I might as well kill'em myself!  I may try wringing a neck tomorrow, but ain't no way I'm plucking them suckers, Tabor knives are awsome for skinning!
> 
> 
> 
> you ain't right, SlipSlap!



I'm sure i don't need to tell a country girl like you that boiling him down and making chicken and dumplings is the only thing to do with him. Them barnyard roosters have some TOUGH meat!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure i don't need to tell a country girl like you that boiling him down and making chicken and dumplings is the only thing to do with him. Them barnyard roosters have some TOUGH meat!


Gonna try crock pot............slllloooooooow cooking & good seasoning, see what happens.................. I'll let ya know 2morrow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Gonna try crock pot............slllloooooooow cooking & good seasoning, see what happens.................. I'll let ya know 2morrow!



Don't tell my wife, but I hate crockpot cheekun. It just don't taste the same, unless you're doing chicken in rice wif cream of mushroom soup. Then it's da bomb.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Gonna try crock pot............slllloooooooow cooking & good seasoning, see what happens.................. I'll let ya know 2morrow!





Oh NO, NO,NO!!!     My wife once  decided to cook a bird in the crock pot. Decided to add some bar-b-que sauce to it.

I spent the night on the bathroom floor, curled up in the fetal position on the bath rug. I'd just lift my head and lay back down. 

I taught her a valuable lesson. Birds are to be cooked on the grill, oven, and frying pan.   

Listen to Robert and boil it down for dumplings.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't tell my wife, but I hate crockpot cheekun. It just don't taste the same, unless you're doing chicken in rice wif cream of mushroom soup. Then it's da bomb.



same here. Love a crock potted roast, but hate the taste of chicken cooked in one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

thought i'd share some pic's of my aquarium:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't tell my wife, but I hate crockpot cheekun. It just don't taste the same, unless you're doing chicken in rice wif cream of mushroom soup. Then it's da bomb.


got mushrooms, cream of mushroom soup & a can of the "new" stuff, "Recipe Starters" roasted garlic........... ........


Laneybird said:


> Oh NO, NO,NO!!!     My wife once  decided to cook a bird in the crock pot. Decided to add some bar-b-que sauce to it.
> I spent the night on the bathroom floor, curled up in the fetal position on the bath rug. I'd just lift my head and lay back down.
> 
> I taught her a valuable lesson. Birds are to be cooked on the grill, oven, and frying pan.
> Listen to Robert and boil it down for dumplings.





rhbama3 said:


> same here. Love a crock potted roast, but hate the taste of chicken cooked in one.


gee, thanks guys for the vote of confidence here!!  dangit, dangit, dangit.............. oh well, we'll see 2MORROW!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

well looky here.............. All Hail!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> thought i'd share some pic's of my aquarium:


Down right Kewl!!  I do love an aquarium!!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well looky here.............. All Hail!!




I'm hailing!!!






Keebs said:


> Down right Kewl!!  I do love an aquarium!!





Me to Keebs!   Wonder if he's going to put any fish in it...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> I'm hailing!!!
> Me to Keebs!   Wonder if he's going to put any fish in it...



he HAD some, but had an "assassin" in there too.......... the drama continues............


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> I'm hailing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's actually 21 in there. They love to stay down in the plants mostly.
I want more, but trying to convince Bubbette that a bigger aquarium is needed is kinda difficult.


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> thought i'd share some pic's of my aquarium:



Man, its gunna be a LONG time until they are ready to fry.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Man, its gunna be a LONG time until they are ready to fry.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> There's actually 21 in there. They love to stay down in the plants mostly.
> I want more, but trying to convince Bubbette that a bigger aquarium is needed is kinda difficult.


 the more ya get, the more ya want.......... sheesh you'd think........... never mind...........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Man, its gunna be a LONG time until they are ready to fry.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Man, its gunna be a LONG time until they are ready to fry.



Like i told Nicodemus, it ain't a pantry!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> In a box stand on a powerline.





rhbama3 said:


> Is that a Ruger #1 you're shooting?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes it is.....It is in 6.5 X 55 Swede Stainless. My dad gave it to me for Christmas last year.


That picture was posted directly from my phone!!

Jim Thompson finally figured out how to do it without using Photobucket!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=716040

That picture was my first attempt!!.......I still hate the touch screen for typing!!......It was slow, and hard to use, but it worked!!

The slow part might have been because I was in a poor service area


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Man, its gunna be a LONG time until they are ready to fry.





Laneybird said:


>





Keebs said:


>






rhbama3 said:


> Like i told Nicodemus, it ain't a pantry!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That picture was posted directly from my phone!!
> 
> Jim Thompson finally figured out how to do it without using Photobucket!!
> 
> ...


 looookyheaha, our own Rutt is a "HiTechRedNeck"!!


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Like i told Nicodemus, it ain't a pantry!



Spending money on fish, and having no plans to fry and eat said fish .... does not compute









I kinda miss my tank, the little fresh-water puffers i had were cool! put in a few little snails and ghost skrimps and watch the puffer hunt, real cool.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> looookyheaha, our own Rutt is a "HiTechRedNeck"!!


If I can do it anybody can!!

Took me about three days from start to finish.........Hardest part was logging in here!!..........Dang touch screen!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If I can do it anybody can!!
> 
> Took me about three days from start to finish.........Hardest part was logging in here!!..........Dang touch screen!!





Can't hide money . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't hide money . . .


That Ain't where the money goes!!

Tag is in Clinton S.C. at a hunt test. I couldn't go, I have to go into work tomorrow to help prepare for the year end physical inventory we will be doing this week.

Mason's trainer is there, and Mason will not be coming back home with her!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That Ain't where the money goes!!
> 
> Tag is in Clinton S.C. at a hunt test. I couldn't go, I have to go into work tomorrow to help prepare for the year end physical inventory we will be doing this week.
> 
> Mason's trainer is there, and Mason will not be coming back home with her!!





Rut roh,  Dawn's gonna be upsot . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Spending money on fish, and having no plans to fry and eat said fish .... does not compute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bubbette wanted a puffer fish, but after researching them, i realized he wouldn't do well in my community tank. Them things are slow, but they are some kinda MEAN! I don't want a tank full of crippled and dying fish.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If I can do it anybody can!!
> 
> Took me about three days from start to finish.........Hardest part was logging in here!!..........Dang touch screen!!


 I don't care for touch screen neither!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> That Ain't where the money goes!!
> 
> Tag is in Clinton S.C. at a hunt test. I couldn't go, I have to go into work tomorrow to help prepare for the year end physical inventory we will be doing this week.
> 
> Mason's trainer is there, and _*Mason will not be coming back home with her!*_!





rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette wanted a puffer fish, but after researching them, i realized he wouldn't do well in my community tank. Them things are slow, but they are some kinda MEAN! I don't want a tank full of crippled and dying fish.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette wanted a puffer fish, but after researching them, i realized he wouldn't do well in my community tank. Them things are slow, but they are some kinda MEAN! I don't want a tank full of crippled and dying fish.





Well it ain't like you don't have some killa's already . . . what's one mo ???



Heyyyyy, fish fight at Pookies !!! 




Whoooooooooot !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mason's trainer is there, and Mason will not be coming back home with her!!





Keebs said:


>


This is the Second time she has done this to me!!

Wish I had another chance to say goodbye to the little feller!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well it ain't like you don't have some killa's already . . . what's one mo ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

'Lil sumpin for Mandy to clean up tomorrow, she's been slackin . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well it ain't like you don't have some killa's already . . . what's one mo ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that is like chicken fighting,  we might be able to get some bets placed. 

I got a benji on the puffer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning all.   Rolled over this AM and woke at 5:35 thought it was tomorrow and really started scrambling.  Then realized why I rolled over--it's Sunday and the weekend continues.   

Coffee is brewed

Going to try in just a minute a new recipe for venison sausage I mixed yesterday and refriged over night for the seasoning to blend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got a benji on the puffer



Man, when you read that, then imagine it in an Australian accent, the possibilities of what it could mean in Aussie slang run the absolute range of the spectrum.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

Well....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2012)

Sup C


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sup C



What's happenin brother?  Tryin to make myself stay awake, gonna be tough on 3 hrs of sleep and an overcast day though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

morning people.....


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 11, 2012)

Deep subject


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> morning people.....



well the sun came up again today.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Deep subject



Son when I came by you had both them trucks opened on everything with a hinge


----------



## kracker (Nov 11, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Deep subject


shallow minds


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well the sun came up again today.



Yep. The Tide lost but the erf kept turning anyay.
Whew! I was worried there for most of the night.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Son when I came by you had both them trucks opened on everything with a hinge





I believe its going to   me


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. The Tide lost but the erf kept turning anyay.
> Whew! I was worried there for most of the night.



Yeah, but it did recede a little...it was getting deep


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but it did recede a little...it was getting deep



Don't taze me, bro....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

I was only able to catch bits and pieces of the game, wish I had DVR'd it. If it's any consolation, I'm not at all fond of the top 3 now


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> shallow minds



To say the least!! 

You doin OK, kracker?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was only able to catch bits and pieces of the game, wish I had DVR'd it. If it's any consolation, I'm not at all fond of the top 3 now



Please......please....don't let Notre Dame play for the BCSNC. 
I'd love to win out, beat UGA in the SECCG and then get a Notre Dame/Bama matchup in the Sugar Bowl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Please......please....don't let Notre Dame play for the BCSNC.
> I'd love to win out, beat UGA in the SECCG and then get a Notre Dame/Bama matchup in the Sugar Bowl.



Last thing I want to see is ND in BCSNC!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2012)

ND no way


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

16 more hours of call to go.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

2 large cups of BOLD coffee is finally wearing off....gonna have to nap for a bit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 2 large cups of BOLD coffee is finally wearing off....gonna have to nap for a bit.



a nap is tempting but i've got a lot of stuff to do. Still hope to go hunting tomorrow after work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2012)

Whooooooooooooooot !!!! 



Finally some time off !!!!  Don't have to go back 'til Wed morning !! 


Please dear Lawd, don't let them call me back in . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2012)

What up kids


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> What up kids






Kang Blood !!!! 




Awwwwwwwww Hail !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooooooooot !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!!!
The rain should end about then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Awesome!!!
> The rain should end about then.





Miners are some of the few folks that hope it does rain on their off days vs their work days.


----------



## kracker (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> To say the least!!
> 
> You doin OK, kracker?


fair to middlin', how y'all?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> fair to middlin', how y'all?






Hey Kracker bro !!!  You still hanging in there man ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2012)

Anybody seen my boy ???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody seen my boy ???


 which one?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Crock pot has the house smelling deliciousH!!!  hope it tastes as good as it smell, but I know *my* luck............ speaking of which, I just got pop'd, not once but TWICE by one of them little bitty bees!  Sucker got me good on the arm & on my finger from swating it away!  I bet that is the first time since I was in HS that I got stung!
> How ya'll is?




Putcha some moist tobacco on the stings.





Keebs said:


> which one?





The basement dwelling, paint chip eatin, short bus riding, detention hall residing,  Seth !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Putcha some moist tobacco on the stings.
> 
> The basement dwelling, paint chip eatin, short bus riding, detention hall residing,  Seth !!!!


 I'm outta Red Man 'baccer!
I thought they sent him to you for safe keeping??  check FB, he stays there a good bit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm outta Red Man 'baccer!
> I thought they sent him to you for safe keeping??  check FB, he stays there a good bit!





Use a cigarette . . .




Outta here for now, gotta spend some QT with the wife !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2012)

Roasting the last of Jeff C's good ole pecans. House smells delicious.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Use a cigarette . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



afternoon delight


----------



## kracker (Nov 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Kracker bro !!!  You still hanging in there man ??


What's going on Quack?
I'm just taking it day by day and it seems they suck more as they go on.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Use a cigarette . . .
> Outta here for now, gotta spend some QT with the wife !!


didn't feel like messing up one of them expensive things!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Roasting the last of Jeff C's good ole pecans. House smells delicious.


 didja get your haircut?


kracker said:


> What's going on Quack?
> I'm just taking it day by day and it seems they suck more as they go on.


 Just remember............. "This too shall pass".......... lifting you up in prayer, darlin'!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry, just had to vent and get it out of my system.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 11, 2012)

NO. beats  ATL.

The world is not completely out of whack anymore.

Now all we have to fear is the gooberment.

The fish are still biting, have close to 100 trout fillets reserved in the freezer for hard times.

The shrimp are large enough  to  go casting for the freezer now.

Now that you know whats going on in my end of the swamp i need to go find a small coolant leak in the truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Sorry, just had to vent and get it out of my system.



Aint dat da truff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Sorry, just had to vent and get it out of my system.



So both #1 teams had a loss this weekend. It bodes worse for one than it does the other..


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint dat da truff.





As Hankus would say.....YEP!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So both #1 teams had a loss this weekend. It bodes worse for one than it does the other..




I know, this one hurts bad.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 11, 2012)

I like EWnDC.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think its a good night to go to the Hibachi Buffet. Can't eat a lot of the stuff, but they do have boiled skrimp and crawfish.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I like EWnDC.



Who would have ever guessed. 

MPF is 40CnDC..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I think its a good night to go to the Hibachi Buffet. Can't eat a lot of the stuff, but they do have boiled skrimp and crawfish.



Great place for a 24 hour weight loss program..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

MPF is STL/R.






Sweet tea with Lemon on the rocks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Roasting the last of Jeff C's good ole pecans. House smells delicious.



Hope they were still good!! Got tons more to pick up this year, some trees that don't usually produce that often did this year. Just gotta find time to pick them up and pick them out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

as usual, Bubbette and her friend are running late. I'm starving, but she wants me to wait till she gets home for supper. 
I think i've got some olives and potted meat somewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> as usual, Bubbette and her friend are running late. I'm starving, but she wants me to wait till she gets home for supper.
> I think i've got some olives and potted meat somewhere.



Yummmmyyyyy!!! Throw some saltines in and you've got a full course meal


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well
.
.
.
Dang plastic parts on trucks should be outlawed!!!
Had a small leak at the heater hoses. 4 hoses go into the heater valve. The leak appears to be at one of the connections, hose jags and the valve are one piece plastic. One hose jag is cracked so you have to buy the whole valve or put in an old style brass cutoff. The cutoff would need to be opened and closed by hand when it gets cold so now i need to find out how much a factory valve costs.

The truck is only 13yrs. old, things should not be breaking so soon !!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 11, 2012)

Alright, Obama won so Im in here.  Howdy folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Well
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Plastic sux!!



Patriot44 said:


> Alright, Obama won so Im in here.  Howdy folks.



 Howdy Patriot44, welcome!!! 

What took you so long, us dribblers are held in high regard throughout this forum  

I assure you that you're with like minded folks here!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Plastic sux!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard headed I suppose

Have the week off and ready to send a hundy grain through the pump station of an ole floppy ear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> Hard headed I suppose
> 
> Have the week off and ready to send a hundy grain through the pump station of an ole floppy ear.



Dang, look what the wind blew in..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> Hard headed I suppose
> 
> Have the week off and ready to send a hundy grain through the pump station of an ole floppy ear.



  

You gotta be tough if you gonna hang wit da dribblas....that's a start!!! 

I heard that!!!  Should be an awesome week...good luck!!


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2012)

7 hours in the stand today and didnt see a dang thing.

Went from seeing deer every single time i was in this stand, to not seeing anything for days other then the buck i missed.

Some of the club members say im over hunting this spot, im starting to agree. But its not like they're coming in and im spooking them ... they just aint there anymore. There is a fresh new line of rubs about 70 yards to my left though ... just way to thick to even be able to see that way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 11, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> Alright, Obama won so Im in here.  Howdy folks.


Welcome to the fire Patriot!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Well
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Try a freaking plastic intake


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2012)

slip said:


> 7 hours in the stand today and didnt see a dang thing.
> 
> Went from seeing deer every single time i was in this stand, to not seeing anything for days other then the buck i missed.
> 
> Some of the club members say im over hunting this spot, im starting to agree. But its not like they're coming in and im spooking them ... they just aint there anymore. There is a fresh new line of rubs about 70 yards to my left though ... just way to thick to even be able to see that way.



Well there ya go......move to the fresh sign  Seein nothing where you at is different from seein nothing in a new spot how


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Try a freaking plastic intake



Aint nothin a  little bondo won't fix.


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh, and i got to share not only the stand but my gun with a wasp or something as big around as the barrel of my 30.06 He was pretty cool about it but we talked and i told him, you get crazy and this is all yers just let me slide down that little tree over there and im outta yer way.


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well there ya go......move to the fresh sign  Seein nothing where you at is different from seein nothing in a new spot how



Yeah i plan on it, just dont wanna bump him off his new line and gotta make sure two stands are not facing each other. Other then that...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aint nothin a  little bondo won't fix.



Yeah ummmmmmmmmm not so much



slip said:


> Yeah i plan on it, just dont wanna bump him off his new line and gotta make sure two stands are not facing each other. Other then that...



You can't hunt em at the same time


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

slip said:


> 7 hours in the stand today and didnt see a dang thing.
> 
> Went from seeing deer every single time i was in this stand, to not seeing anything for days other then the buck i missed.
> 
> Some of the club members say im over hunting this spot, im starting to agree. But its not like they're coming in and im spooking them ... they just aint there anymore. There is a fresh new line of rubs about 70 yards to my left though ... just way to thick to even be able to see that way.



Uhhhhh......your name is slip, duuuude!!!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome to the fire Patriot!!





Hankus said:


> Well there ya go......move to the fresh sign  Seein nothing where you at is different from seein nothing in a new spot how





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aint nothin a  little bondo won't fix.



Evenin gents!!! 

Daughter needs computer, guess I'm checkin out fer a while....


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yeah ummmmmmmmmm not so much
> 
> 
> 
> You can't hunt em at the same time



Nope, but another club member might try.
They would be 200+ yards away from each other, but still ... "stuff" happens.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

boiled skrimp, boiled crawfish, baby octopus, chicken on a stick, pepper steak, and hibachi skrimp with veggies. 2 plates worth. I be a full bubba.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> boiled skrimp, boiled crawfish, baby octopus, chicken on a stick, pepper steak, and hibachi skrimp with veggies. 2 plates worth. I be a full bubba.



Sounds mighty good!!! 

I went with this..... CYL!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds mighty good!!!
> 
> I went with this



I just drooled all over my keyboard..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds mighty good!!!
> 
> I went with this..... CYL!!



Man, that looks good!
I miss real bread so bad i can't stand it!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> Alright, Obama won so Im in here.  Howdy folks.


 Hi there!


slip said:


> 7 hours in the stand today and didnt see a dang thing.
> 
> Went from seeing deer every single time i was in this stand, to not seeing anything for days other then the buck i missed.
> 
> Some of the club members say im over hunting this spot, im starting to agree. But its not like they're coming in and im spooking them ... they just aint there anymore. There is a fresh new line of rubs about 70 yards to my left though ... just way to thick to even be able to see that way.


 7 hours?!?!? goodlawdboy!


rhbama3 said:


> boiled skrimp, boiled crawfish, baby octopus, chicken on a stick, pepper steak, and hibachi skrimp with veggies. 2 plates worth. I be a full bubba.


drool.........


Jeff C. said:


> Sounds mighty good!!!
> 
> I went with this..... CYL!!


double drool............



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just drooled all over my keyboard..


me too, glad I weren't the only one!
Oh, BTW, WOBERT!!!!!!!!!!  My crock pot cheekun weren't too shabby!!
ok, that's all............ 'cept my arm still stings from the stingin........... ok, night folks!


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 11, 2012)

Evening Drivelers whats shaking ?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2012)

DUUUUUKE!!!!!!!!!!! Hey Sir!!!!!!!!!!!!  ok, I'm really gone this time.........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds mighty good!!!
> 
> I went with this..... CYL!!


Looks good Jeff!!



rhbama3 said:


> Man, that looks good!
> I miss real bread so bad i can't stand it!


I've never been a big fan of bread!!......Give me meat, and veggies!!

Yara's pics of the bacon wrapped asparagus really touched a nerve with me!!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 11, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> Evening Drivelers whats shaking ?




Not much Duke. Thank you for your service.


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yara's pics of the bacon wrapped asparagus really touched a nerve with me!!





That poor bacon.


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Laney, well, as usual, I get on here and gotta go. Taking one to Dothan to the Medical Center. 

Peace

Out


----------



## Hankus (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 12, 2012)

GOOD MORNING and Happy Monday to all of you fellow drivelers  out there.

Where did the weekend go???  Came and went like a whirlwind to me and now I am sitting here wishing that Gobblin would hurry up with his good coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> Hard headed I suppose
> 
> Have the week off and ready to send a hundy grain through the pump station of an ole floppy ear.



welcome Patriot.  we like to think we're level headed.  

EE,  here is the much needed coffee.







Why do we have Monday's?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm a little uneven


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2012)

yep


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2012)

Well


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2012)

good morning children...


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 12, 2012)

aight then


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning folks.



Get busy doing something, slacker.

Oh, and morning.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get busy doing something, slacker.
> 
> Oh, and morning.


ppssst, you forgot to send me the memo on the new guy!
Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Mornin kids!!! Now to find some tires for MizT's car, low-pro P215 45R/18's ain't gonna be cheap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmm, fried cheese sammich with sausage !!!


Dawn's gonna fry up some deer cube steak, with fresh peas, kone on da cob, biscuits and gravy for AJ tonight !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!!! Now to find some tires for MizT's car, low-pro P215 45R/18's ain't gonna be cheap.


 honey, ain't none of them cheap!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm, fried cheese sammich with sausage !!!
> 
> 
> Dawn's gonna fry up some deer cube steak, with fresh peas, kone on da cob, biscuits and gravy for AJ tonight !!


You gonna getz some Aussieluvin, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> honey, ain't none of them cheap!
> 
> You gonna getz some Aussieluvin, huh?





somebody is . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> somebody is . . .


 got the twista mat cleaned & ready?


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get busy doing something, slacker.
> 
> Oh, and morning.



HA.  Im on vaca all week to deer hunt.  So I thought

My boss called at 8 and didnt miss a breath.  "So and so is out sick, Gwn is down and so and so is headed to AMC.  I am walking into a eye doc appt. You have the region until 10"......  click.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> HA.  Im on vaca all week to deer hunt.  So I thought
> 
> My boss called at 8 and didnt miss a breath.  "So and so is out sick, Gwn is down and so and so is headed to AMC.  I am walking into a eye doc appt. You have the region until 10"......  click.



Comp time...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> HA.  Im on vaca all week to deer hunt.  So I thought
> 
> My boss called at 8 and didnt miss a breath.  "So and so is out sick, Gwn is down and so and so is headed to AMC.  I am walking into a eye doc appt. You have the region until 10"......  click.


 sssoooooo, what ya doin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmmm, still hawngray, anudder grilled cheese and egg sammich . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> honey, ain't none of them cheap!
> 
> You gonna getz some Aussieluvin, huh?



These are gonna run me over $150.00 ea with mount and balance, then an alignment, possibly brakes, and no tellin what else. I'm figuring a grand or better before it's all said and done


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Comp time...



Thats what I ws thankin or a dinner date with the wif on his dime.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmm, still hawngray, anudder grilled cheese and egg sammich . . .


 really?


Jeff C. said:


> These are gonna run me over $150.00 ea with mount and balance, then an alignment, possibly brakes, and no tellin what else. I'm figuring a grand or better before it's all said and done


price them for one like the "Big Dodge".............. but I know what ya mean!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> Thats what I ws thankin or a dinner date with the wif on his dime.



Just think, if you'd have gotten out early enough you could be holding the company reigns from a tree stand..


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just think, if you'd have gotten out early enough you could be holding the company reigns from a tree stand..



Wouldnt be the first time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!!! Now to find some tires for MizT's car, low-pro P215 45R/18's ain't gonna be cheap.


just go with the BFG mud grips


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm, fried cheese sammich with sausage !!!
> 
> 
> Dawn's gonna fry up some deer cube steak, with fresh peas, kone on da cob, biscuits and gravy for AJ tonight !!


can i come an eat wif you 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just think, if you'd have gotten out early enough you could be holding the company reigns from a tree stand..



cool avatar dude


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sssoooooo, what ya doin?



Cleaning my guns and washing my huntin clothes.  Phone hasnt rang yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2012)

think I'll take a nap . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> Cleaning my guns and washing my huntin clothes.  Phone hasnt rang yet.


 what? no cooking??  slacker!


Hooked On Quack said:


> think I'll take a nap . . .


 yep, you need your rest..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> think I'll take a nap . . .



I don't dare. I smell a banning coming down the pipes for someone in the PF soon. Wouldn't wanna miss that. I mean, how often do you get to see two in as many weeks?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2012)

Happier than a witch in a broom factory . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2012)

left ova steak with corn off da cobb, navy beans and some greens fresh from da garden!.............mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> left ova steak with corn off da cobb, navy beans and some greens fresh from da garden!.............mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



howyoudoin this mornin ms. keebs?

kilt ya a deer yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

I needs to eat sompin....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> howyoudoin this mornin ms. keebs?
> 
> kilt ya a deer yet?


I'm good............. nope, no deer, but practiced on a rooster, shot'em, skinned him & cooked him........... not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm good............. nope, no deer, but practiced on a rooster, shot'em, skinned him & cooked him........... not bad, not bad at all!



dang you kilted yer rooster!?!?
you didn't have a womenz kind of chicken ta kilt?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dang you kilted yer rooster!?!?
> you didn't have a womenz kind of chicken ta kilt?


 I got 14, sorry make that 13 roosters runnin 'round, don't NEED that many, you want a few?  I'll be GLAD to give them to you, they's pretty too, Americana's, how many ya want?  'sides, it's the womenz kind that lays the eggs, idjit, ya don't kilt them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm good............. nope, no deer, but practiced on a rooster, shot'em, skinned him & cooked him........... not bad, not bad at all!



Didja call him in?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Didja call him in?


 mehbe........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mehbe........


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I got 14, sorry make that 13 roosters runnin 'round, don't NEED that many, you want a few?  I'll be GLAD to give them to you, they's pretty too, Americana's, how many ya want?  'sides, it's the womenz kind that lays the eggs, idjit, ya don't kilt them!


i just tought it was your only rooster!!!
im building a pin soon so yes i would take some for sure... we have been keeping count on how many eggs we go through and it is a lot! (48 eggs every 10 days) give or take a few.
been doing some shoppin online and the Americans are a good lookin bird.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im building a pin soon


You gonna make it big enough for the chilluns too?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i just tought it was your only rooster!!!
> im building a pin soon so yes i would take some for sure... we have been keeping count on how many eggs we go through and it is a lot! (48 eggs every 10 days) give or take a few.
> been doing some shoppin online and the Americans are a good lookin bird.


They ARE a pretty bird, but I have 4 Buff hens & a Buff rooster in a separate pen for my egg laying, going to keep one Americana rooster that is dang nigh a pet, he's even been named, so he gets a pass.  If you're just wanting eggs, you don't have to have a rooster, but if you're wanting to hatch'em, yeah, you will, but one is all you need, more and all they'll do is fight unless you can separate them out............ just my 2 cents on it, Hankus & Nicodemus are the "bird men" around here!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Aaawww looky, me & Daddy are "top 'o the page"!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> They ARE a pretty bird, but I have 4 Buff hens & a Buff rooster in a separate pen for my egg laying, going to keep one Americana rooster that is dang nigh a pet, he's even been named, so he gets a pass.  If you're just wanting eggs, you don't have to have a rooster, but if you're wanting to hatch'em, yeah, you will, but one is all you need, more and all they'll do is fight unless you can separate them out............ just my 2 cents on it, Hankus & Nicodemus are the "bird men" around here!



i got to have me a rooster or 2! i plan on putting the pin right out behing my mawinlaws window so she can sit and enjoy them 
last place i lived i had a nice pin with rhode island reds, that dang rooster would start crowing at 3:45 in the morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hankus & Nicodemus are the "bird men" around here!



Yeah, but Nic really loves them guineas..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww looky, me & Daddy are "top 'o the page"!!!!!



    

Blonde


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning everyone.  Sorry I'm late.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww looky, me & Daddy are "top 'o the page"!!!!!



That's the most bestest awesomest avy eva!!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2012)

Dont have much time 'fore i gotta leave for work, but i went out again this morning ... sat on the ground somewhere else and then walked back to my stand and moved it about 30 yards on the rub line ... well not ON it but ya know..

Walking down the 4wheeler path to the stand i was creepin along as normal and out of no where all hades broke loose behind me, i mean i thought trees were falling and out comes a doe and two small bucks, a basket and a spike. They were running at top speed, i mean TOP SPEED. Not hopping along like when ya spook em, but like when a dog is on their butts or something. So i sit down thinking maybe ill get to pop a yote or something.... then out comes a doe and the 8 i missed the other day, also running at top speed. Needless to say i never got a shot at deer running 40mph thru the thicket

I've always heard people say "Oh yeah, them bucks are chasing!" .... nu uh ... these deer were stampeding.


Oh, and i know it wasnt me that spooked them because they ran diagonally towards me. Tails down, nose up.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i got to have me a rooster or 2! i plan on putting the pin right out behing my mawinlaws window so she can sit and enjoy them
> last place i lived i had a nice pin with rhode island reds, that dang rooster would start crowing at 3:45 in the morning!


 you 'neeky debil you!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, but Nic really loves them guineas..


 yeah he does!


Jeff C. said:


> Blonde


 yep............ still am now......... most days........


boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone.  Sorry I'm late.


 where you been?????


Hornet22 said:


> That's the most bestest awesomest avy eva!!!!


 aaawww thank ya!  
My most favorite Veteran of All Time, My Daddy! USAF!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Dont have much time 'fore i gotta leave for work, but i went out again this morning ... sat on the ground somewhere else and then walked back to my stand and moved it about 30 yards on the rub line ... well not ON it but ya know..
> 
> Walking down the 4wheeler path to the stand i was creepin along as normal and out of no where all hades broke loose behind me, i mean i thought trees were falling and out comes a doe and two small bucks, a basket and a spike. They were running at top speed, i mean TOP SPEED. Not hopping along like when ya spook em, but like when a dog is on their butts or something. So i sit down thinking maybe ill get to pop a yote or something.... then out comes a doe and the 8 i missed the other day, also running at top speed. Needless to say i never got a shot at deer running 40mph thru the thicket
> 
> ...



Exciting either way!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you 'neeky debil you!
> 
> yeah he does!
> 
> ...



You had me fooled


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Dont have much time 'fore i gotta leave for work, but i went out again this morning ... sat on the ground somewhere else and then walked back to my stand and moved it about 30 yards on the rub line ... well not ON it but ya know..
> 
> Walking down the 4wheeler path to the stand i was creepin along as normal and out of no where all hades broke loose behind me, i mean i thought trees were falling and out comes a doe and two small bucks, a basket and a spike. They were running at top speed, i mean TOP SPEED. Not hopping along like when ya spook em, but like when a dog is on their butts or something. So i sit down thinking maybe ill get to pop a yote or something.... then out comes a doe and the 8 i missed the other day, also running at top speed. Needless to say i never got a shot at deer running 40mph thru the thicket
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You had me fooled


you ain't seen me lately...............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You had me fooled


 Heeeyyyyyyyywaitaminute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone.  Sorry I'm late.



Found something right up your alley.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s..._cid=56565139&et_rid=hughreece@windstream.net


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyyyyyyywaitaminute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Found something right up your alley.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s..._cid=56565139&et_rid=hughreece@windstream.net


 and free shipping!


Jeff C. said:


>









 youpickinonmeeee..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I Lubs ya!!  But yeah!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You know I Lubs ya!!  But yeah!!


 I know............. ok.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Why did the blonde burn her ear? 







































The phone rang while she was ironing!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Why did the blonde burn her ear?
> The phone rang while she was ironing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



And remember... smart blondes have dark roots!


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

hornet22 said:


> that's the most bestest awesomest avy eva!!!!


x2!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Found something right up your alley.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s..._cid=56565139&et_rid=hughreece@windstream.net



Just what I need...another cannon!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> x2!!!


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> And remember... smart blondes have dark roots!


You know what you call a really smart blonde?????????







































A golden retriever...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> And remember... smart blondes have dark roots!


 


kracker said:


> You know what you call a really smart blonde?????????
> A golden retriever...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm good............. nope, no deer, but practiced on a rooster, shot'em, skinned him & cooked him........... not bad, not bad at all!






Keebs kilt and et "Brooster da Rooster."


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok, ya'll allow me to be a bit "sappy" here.............. this picture was taken Oct. 28, 1963....my 3rd birthday, I honestly remember it so well.  Daddy's birthday is Oct. 30th but this birthday was special, we got to "celebrate" together just in pictures, Mama got me dressed up to "be like Daddy dressed up", we took pictures, he hugged us all and he got in our red Ford Fairlane & drove to the base to leave for TDY, years later, Mama tells me (through their way of secret *communications*) Daddy's mission was on Christmas Island............. again, thanks to all who HAVE served and to all that ARE serving!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs kilt and et "Brooster da Rooster."


I was just told by a co-worker when I told him what I'd done.......................... "Gawd, you're so redneck".......... I just looked at him and said "Thanks!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> You know what you call a really smart blonde?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll allow me to be a bit "sappy" here.............. this picture was taken Oct. 28, 1963....my 3rd birthday, I honestly remember it so well.  Daddy's birthday is Oct. 30th but this birthday was special, we got to "celebrate" together just in pictures, Mama got me dressed up to "be like Daddy dressed up", we took pictures, he hugged us all and he got in our red Ford Fairlane & drove to the base to leave for TDY, years later, Mama tells me (through their way of secret *communications*) Daddy's mission was on Christmas Island............. again, thanks to all who HAVE served and to all that ARE serving!







Keebs said:


> I was just told by a co-worker when I told him what I'd done.......................... "Gawd, you're so redneck".......... I just looked at him and said "Thanks!"


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll allow me to be a bit "sappy" here.............. this picture was taken Oct. 28, 1963....my 3rd birthday, I honestly remember it so well.  Daddy's birthday is Oct. 30th but this birthday was special, we got to "celebrate" together just in pictures, Mama got me dressed up to "be like Daddy dressed up", we took pictures, he hugged us all and he got in our red Ford Fairlane & drove to the base to leave for TDY, years later, Mama tells me (through their way of secret *communications*) Daddy's mission was on Christmas Island............. again, thanks to all who HAVE served and to all that ARE serving!


Well, my monitor just got all fuzzy for some reason


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> Well, my monitor just got all fuzzy for some reason


mine too, lawdhavemercy, I miss my Daddy something Fierce!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2012)

alright, just had a good dose of hydraulic oil to the head.. ya gots ta love mundy


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> alright, just had a good dose of hydraulic oil to the head.. ya gots ta love mundy


 I just gave blood...........that should make you feel better!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll allow me to be a bit "sappy" here.............. this picture was taken Oct. 28, 1963....my 3rd birthday, I honestly remember it so well.  Daddy's birthday is Oct. 30th but this birthday was special, we got to "celebrate" together just in pictures, Mama got me dressed up to "be like Daddy dressed up", we took pictures, he hugged us all and he got in our red Ford Fairlane & drove to the base to leave for TDY, years later, Mama tells me (through their way of secret *communications*) Daddy's mission was on Christmas Island............. again, thanks to all who HAVE served and to all that ARE serving!







Cool pic and story Keebs, my dad served in WWII also.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool pic and story Keebs, my dad served in WWII also.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I just gave blood...........that should make you feel better!



yicks me no likey needles


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yicks me no likey needles


 ain't nuttin but a thang........... plus, I have a chance to win money!


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

I hate it when I think I'm buying ORGANIC vegetables but when I get home I discover they're just REGULAR donuts.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> I hate it when I think I'm buying ORGANIC vegetables but when I get home I discover they're just REGULAR donuts.


 just the holes are organic! didn't you know that?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2012)

y'all have a great evening im outa here!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all have a great evening im outa here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi folks!
Bye Folks!
Off to da woods!


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just the holes are organic! didn't you know that?


I really need to rethink my grocery list


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi folks!
> Bye Folks!
> Off to da woods!


 Git'em Wobert!!!!!  


kracker said:


> I really need to rethink my grocery list


 yep!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll allow me to be a bit "sappy" here.............. this picture was taken Oct. 28, 1963....my 3rd birthday, I honestly remember it so well.  Daddy's birthday is Oct. 30th but this birthday was special, we got to "celebrate" together just in pictures, Mama got me dressed up to "be like Daddy dressed up", we took pictures, he hugged us all and he got in our red Ford Fairlane & drove to the base to leave for TDY, years later, Mama tells me (through their way of secret *communications*) Daddy's mission was on Christmas Island............. again, thanks to all who HAVE served and to all that ARE serving!



Awww....Keebs, I LOVE the new avatar!!! So sweet! Thank you to your Daddy!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Awww....Keebs, I LOVE the new avatar!!! So sweet! Thank you to your Daddy!


 Thank ya!................ now, where you been hiding?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm outta heah!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thank ya!................ now, where you been hiding?



In district 12!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 12, 2012)

Queen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Queen!



Awwww Hail!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2012)

Man what a crappy day at work. Ya know its bad when your happy to finally be able to step outside in the rain and do buggys just so you can get outta there for a minute.


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 12, 2012)

Evenin' time rascals, and thank you to any folks that have payed the price for me to be free. I'm blessed btw. 4 kids, a wife, new house, and ain't never been hungry!

carry on.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Deer #2 goes down!







But i didn't shoot it. 
I saw a nice 9 point but this was a Doe only hunt compliments of a Doc i work with. He had 4 walk out on him and he took a 200+ yard shot at the biggest one. 
You guessed it........ it was a knucklehead. 
I'd have been banned for life if "I" had shot it, but he'll taste good with some onions, rice, and gravy.
Time to go after #3 and #4! May take Friday off and hunt all weekend. The girls will all be at the GSU/UGA game in Athens. 
 Gonna fry some scallops, bake some asparagus with bacon( thanks, Yara!), and make some garlic mashed taters for supper.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

What say you.  Up at 530 and in the stand at 645 or up early, get the kids off to skrool, and in the stand from 745 til lunch?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Crickett said:


> In district 12!


smartbutt!


slip said:


> Man what a crappy day at work. Ya know its bad when your happy to finally be able to step outside in the rain and do buggys just so you can get outta there for a minute.


I sowwy...........


BreamReaper said:


> Evenin' time rascals, and thank you to any folks that have payed the price for me to be free. I'm blessed btw. 4 kids, a wife, new house, and ain't never been hungry!
> 
> carry on.


I'll give ya an "AMEN"!



crappiedex said:


>


 ya need a coke & wiser's wiff that???

Ok, one last pic from me, my Daddy wasn't just "USAF", he was Navy too........... yeah, my Daddy was *good* that way..........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Deer #2 goes down!
> But i didn't shoot it.
> I saw a nice 9 point but this was a Doe only hunt compliments of a Doc i work with. He had 4 walk out on him and he took a 200+ yard shot at the biggest one.
> You guessed it........ it was a knucklehead.
> ...


Either way ='s meat in the freezer!



Patriot44 said:


> What say you.  Up at 530 and in the stand at 645 or up early, get the kids off to skrool, and in the stand from 745 til lunch?


 you're asking *this* bunch???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> smartbutt!
> 
> I sowwy...........
> 
> ...



That's interesting and cool......I see a lot of similarity in that pic


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're asking *this* bunch???



You should have heard the wif's response


----------



## Crickett (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> smartbutt!
> 
> 
> Ok, one last pic from me, my Daddy wasn't just "USAF", he was Navy too........... yeah, my Daddy was *good* that way..........






Great pic of your Daddy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Not much of a pic with my lousy camera on my phone, but since i couldn't shoot him with my rifle..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Deer #2 goes down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's right....it won't matter when you're eating it!! 



Patriot44 said:


> What say you.  Up at 530 and in the stand at 645 or up early, get the kids off to skrool, and in the stand from 745 til lunch?



Score some brownie points ......then hunt late and often!!! 



Keebs said:


> Either way ='s meat in the freezer!
> 
> 
> you're asking *this* bunch???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's interesting and cool......I see a lot of similarity in that pic


He didn't stay in the Navy long & switched over to the USAF, still don't know the "whole" story, never will now neither, but at least he served!


Patriot44 said:


> You should have heard the wif's response


 well, what was it?


Crickett said:


> Great pic of your Daddy!


 Thanks, I know I'm "partial" but I think he was a "looker" none the less!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not much of a pic with my lousy camera on my phone, but since i couldn't shoot him with my rifle..........


 and why not????????????


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not much of a pic with my lousy camera on my phone, but since i couldn't shoot him with my rifle..........



What motel you huntin out of


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, what was it?



Something to the effects of "you have been in the hizzle long enough, go hunting and stay gone for about a week".


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Deer #2 goes down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Patriot44 said:


> What say you.  Up at 530 and in the stand at 645 or up early, get the kids off to skrool, and in the stand from 745 til lunch?



just choot em on the way to school and be at the waffle house by 745 



Keebs said:


> smartbutt!
> 
> I sowwy...........
> 
> ...



I like ol service pics. Makes you wonder what was said to get the smile.  Ma made one of me, dad and pops  all in one frame. Kinda cool


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> Something to the effects of "you have been in the hizzle long enough, go hunting and stay gone for about a week".


Aaaahhhsoooo, she's ready to get rid of yo azzzle, huh? kewl, go git'um! Any extra can be delivered to Dulieville, by the dirt road, down south.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's right....it won't matter when you're eating it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Score some brownie points ......then hunt late and often!!!





Patriot44 said:


> Something to the effects of "you have been in the hizzle long enough, go hunting and stay gone for about a week".



Nevermind!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and why not????????????



Because the property owner was out there with me and i wanted a Doe. A basket rack 9 point is worthless. All stanked up because of the rut, and would taste terrible.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I like ol service pics. Makes you wonder what was said to get the smile.  Ma made one of me, dad and pops  all in one frame. Kinda cool


 we LOVE pics here in da driveler!....... I'd like to see it!
Well, all I'll say about my Daddy's *smile*, let's just say he gave me a pic that he didn't want Mama to see YEARS ago, (before their time) to save "problems".......... who knows......... he had one of those "snicker" looks anyway.............  He was a mess for sure!


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind!



It's kinda like taking your wife fishing in 32.1 degree weather while raining.  I take off two weeks every Nov.  She only knows about one.  I stick around the first full week and irritate her into looney, then leave at her request for the other.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Because the property owner was out there with me and i wanted a Doe. A basket rack 9 point is worthless. All stanked up because of the rut, and would taste terrible.


 I dunno unnnerstand the talk of which you talk........... deer is deer, meat, meat, meat.................


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> It's kinda like taking your wife fishing in 32.1 degree weather while raining.  I take off two weeks every Nov.  She only knows about one.  I stick around the first full week and irritate her into looney, then leave at her request for the other.


 OOOooooooohhhhh, you're one of *those* kind!!!!!!!!! *wink*wink*, gotcha!


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we LOVE pics here in da driveler!....... I'd like to see it!
> Well, all I'll say about my Daddy's *smile*, let's just say he gave me a pic that he didn't want Mama to see YEARS ago, (before their time) to save "problems".......... who knows......... he had one of those "snicker" looks anyway.............  He was a mess for sure!



He must have had a pretty goood "snicker" to earn stripes like those.


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> What say you.  Up at 530 and in the stand at 645 or up early, get the kids off to skrool, and in the stand from 745 til lunch?



Me, i'd go from 745 til lunch. Dunno about where you hunt, but most of the deer i've seen the last two weeks or so have been well after day break. Plus that, most of the members of my club hunt from daylight til 9ish, then leave for lunch ... the deer get used to that.


And ... i hate waking up early ... but thats just me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> It's kinda like taking your wife fishing in 32.1 degree weather while raining.  I take off two weeks every Nov.  She only knows about one.  I stick around the first full week and irritate her into looney, then leave at her request for the other.





Just don't do like the guy who let his wife pack his hunting stuff so he would go. When he got back his wife asked, "How was your hunting trip honey?" He said, " Even though I didn't kill anything it was great, but you forgot to pack my socks." She replied, "They were in your gun case!"


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I dunno unnnerstand the talk of which you talk........... deer is deer, meat, meat, meat.................



No, ma'am its not. A rutting buck is kinda like a big boar hog. You just can't cover up that musky, rank, taste no matter how much pepper and hot sauce you use.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> He must have had a pretty goood "snicker" to earn stripes like those.


 Honey, his "snicker" didn't earn them, his *growl* did!  I didn't ask "how high" to jump when he hollered, I just jumped & prayed it was high enough!


slip said:


> Me, i'd go from 745 til lunch. Dunno about where you hunt, but most of the deer i've seen the last two weeks or so have been well after day break. Plus that, most of the members of my club hunt from daylight til 9ish, then leave for lunch ... the deer get used to that.
> 
> 
> And ... _*i hate waking up early *_... but thats just me.


Glad it ain't the only one!


Jeff C. said:


> Just don't do like the guy who let his wife pack his hunting stuff so he would go. When he got back his wife asked, "How was your hunting trip honey?" He said, " Even though I didn't kill anything it was great, but you forgot to pack my socks." She replied, "They were in your gun case!"





rhbama3 said:


> No, ma'am its not. A rutting buck is kinda like a big boar hog. You just can't cover up that musky, rank, taste no matter how much pepper and hot sauce you use.


gotcha, noted & documented!
ok, I'm outta here, gonna eat my home-grown-home-processed cheekun & call it a night..........


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Me, i'd go from 745 til lunch. Dunno about where you hunt, but most of the deer i've seen the last two weeks or so have been well after day break. Plus that, most of the members of my club hunt from daylight til 9ish, then leave for lunch ... the deer get used to that.
> 
> 
> And ... i hate waking up early ... but thats just me.



We thinks alike


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

This is 2 seasons I've had to miss. I bought me a new 45/70 Marlin for the woods and an experienced 300 Holland and Holland Mag. for longer shots. If it's legal, I'm busting heavy-duty firepower in its hiney next year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> This is 2 seasons I've had to miss. I bought me a new 45/70 Marlin for the woods and an experienced 300 Holland and Holland Mag. for longer shots. If it's legal, I'm busting heavy-duty firepower in its hiney next year.



You outta   a few xtras to make up for it.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2012)

Well


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well



splash


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You outta   a few xtras to make up for it.


If it's legal that day, I will drop a heavy-duty hammer on as many as I legally can


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> This is 2 seasons I've had to miss. I bought me a new 45/70 Marlin for the woods and an experienced 300 Holland and Holland Mag. for longer shots. If it's legal, I'm busting heavy-duty firepower in its hiney next year.



Ouch...... no way i want to experience that recoil again. I'd rather shoot a mossberg pump with a turkey load!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> If it's legal that day, I will drop a heavy-duty hammer on as many as I legally can



Think I'm gonna shoot the first legal deer that gives me a clear shot Saturday


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Think I'm gonna shoot the first legal deer that gives me a clear shot Saturday



Reckon I'll keep reminiscing!!


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ouch...... no way i want to experience that recoil again. I'd rather shoot a mossberg pump with a turkey load!


Mine has an older aftermarket recoil that I'll have replaced, so it shouldn't be bad. Before I started taking Coumadin, I was a recoil junky. Nowadays I don't like the bruising.


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Think I'm gonna shoot the first legal deer that gives me a clear shot Saturday


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Think I'm gonna shoot the first legal deer that gives me a clear shot Saturday


Man, i never thought of doing that! Genius!!! 


kracker said:


> Mine has an older aftermarket recoil that I'll have replaced, so it shouldn't be bad. Before I started taking Coumadin, I was a recoil junky. Nowadays I don't like the bruising.



I'll stick with my wittle ol' 7mm-08. 139gr. Hornady SST will go thru 3.5 hog heads at the same time. The .5 pig staggered off. 
It'll also wreck a deer at 200 yards.
I used to shoot a Ruger M77 30-06. I honestly got to the point i was flinching so bad, i couldn't even sight it in.


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FREAKING skeeters tore my hand UP...


 Didnt really need a right hand anyway, time to find a saw and be done with this.


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i never thought of doing that! Genius!!!
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my wittle ol' 7mm-08. 139gr. Hornady SST will go thru 3.5 hog heads at the same time. The .5 pig staggered off.
> ...


7mm-08 and 25/06 are what I've shot the last 10 years or so. You can only make one so dead. I've just always wanted a 300H&H, it's one of the ultimate classic calibers to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2012)

Good Night fellers!


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Night fellers!


Good night Jeffro!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Time for me to hit the hay too. 0515 is gonna get here soon!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Kang


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2012)

okay, Now KANG!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 12, 2012)

7-08 is a fine cartridge, it will be my next one i don't now chamberings. I have it's big brother at the moment, a 280 ack. imp.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> 7mm-08 and 25/06 are what I've shot the last 10 years or so. You can only make one so dead. I've just always wanted a 300H&H, it's one of the ultimate classic calibers to me.


Got a new 6.5 X 55 mm Swede in a Ruger #1 that I'm really wanting to test out!!



Jeff C. said:


> Good Night fellers!


Later Jeff!!


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got a new 6.5X55mm Swede in a Ruger #1 that I'm really wanting to test out!!
> 
> Later Jeff!!



I saw pics of that butt ugly #1 the other day I had a blued 7x57 that I've kicked myself over and over for getting rid of. 

Now you've made me want another #1A. Time to go safe diving to find something to sell.

I love my gun addiction, I'll say it loud and proud.



Oh yeah, Rutt, in case you didn't know I was joking, that is a beautiful #1 in a great caliber you've got.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> I saw pics of that butt ugly #1 the other day I had a blued 7x57 that I've kicked myself over and over for getting rid of.
> 
> Now you've made me want another #1A. Time to go safe diving to find something to sell.
> 
> ...


7X57 is a good one too!!

I'm really liking this #1!!.........Great short, and easy to handle gun!!.......And I'm really liking the things I have read about this round!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, Now KANG!!


Kang Pookie!!..........Awwl Hail!!


----------



## kracker (Nov 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kang Pookie!!..........Awwl Hail!!


Let his rain begin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2012)

Tuesday--close to a weekend but in the wrong direction on the calendar.

Job is a female dog and woke me up several times last night.

Well coffee will help get through the morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of you fellow drivelers.  You are right, your coffee will help to get the cobwebs out of my eyes this morning.

The weatherman just said that the temperature is the highest right now than it is going to get today and the rest of this week should be somewhat different than the past few days.  Yep, I bet those deer are just cruising all of over the woods during these weekdays and then they will rest all of the weekend by sleeping in.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning.  Holy hand warmers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2012)

whole ham warmer to you too


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning everyone and welcome to Trashy Tuesday!


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 13, 2012)

Howdy folks.  Not been around too much lately.  Hope y'all are doing great.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2012)

Mernin idjits


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin idjits


 that's MIZ idjit to you!


Happy Terrific Tuesday ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy folks.  Not been around too much lately.  Hope y'all are doing great.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy folks.  Not been around too much lately.  Hope y'all are doing great.


what up brotha  you kilted any deerz?


Keebs said:


> that's MIZ idjit to you!
> 
> 
> Happy Terrific Tuesday ya'll!



mornin chicken hawk


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin chicken hawk


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Mernin Yalll!

Where da coffee?!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yalll!
> 
> Where da coffee?!









 here ya go!  I am sooooo enjoying that budget101 site you shared!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> here ya go!  I am sooooo enjoying that budget101 site you shared!!!



Me too! I'm glad I found it. When the laptop crashed I lost sooooo much valuable info like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

Moanin kids....what's dis budget101 site y'all speak of??


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....what's dis budget101 site y'all speak of??



Mornin Shmoo 

http://www.budget101.com/frugal/mix-recipes-166/


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Me too! I'm glad I found it. When the laptop crashed I lost sooooo much valuable info like that.


 I woulda !!!  Lovin that avatar too!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....what's dis budget101 site y'all speak of??


It's a kewl site!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Shmoo
> 
> http://www.budget101.com/frugal/mix-recipes-166/



Hey Shmoo!!  X2 +  =  

I'll check it out!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Shmoo!!  X2 +  =
> 
> I'll check it out!!


 showoff!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

Wobert needs to check that site out too!
Look:



Gluten Free Baking Powder
Gluten Free Basic Muffin Mix
Gluten Free Bread Machine Recipe
Gluten Free Chocolate Pudding Mix
Gluten Free Flour Mix
Gluten Free Flour Mix #2
Gluten Free Gingersnap Pie Crust Mix
Gluten Free Pancake Recipe
Gluten Free Pizza Mix in a Jar
 Gluten Free Snickerdoodle Cookie Mix


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I woulda !!!  Lovin that avatar too!!!
> 
> It's a kewl site!!


oh I did. 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey Shmoo!!  X2 +  =
> 
> I'll check it out!!


overachiever 



Keebs said:


> Wobert needs to check that site out too!
> Look:
> 
> 
> ...


That and books/literature related to Celiacs disease


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Shmoo
> 
> http://www.budget101.com/frugal/mix-recipes-166/



Lawd, MizT is gonna love that site!!! 



Keebs said:


> I woulda !!!  Lovin that avatar too!!!
> 
> It's a kewl site!!



Sho iz!!! 



Keebs said:


> showoff!



I was feelin froggy, so:  +  +  +  x  + /  = Blondes have more fun!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> oh I did.
> 
> overachiever
> 
> ...


  


Jeff C. said:


> Lawd, MizT is gonna love that site!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2012)

hawt dawgs and a coke... im so bad... but they were so good


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2012)

Griz an coke


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hawt dawgs and a coke... im so bad... but they were so good


 what? no corn chips?


Hankus said:


> Griz an coke


 you must be skinny as a rail by now, having meals like that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2012)

Banana Nut Bread x 2 pieces


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Banana Nut Bread x 2 pieces


 I love banana bread!
Guess I'll have cheekun & rice, again........... 
Next rooster is gonna be in a Dulieville version of Brunswick stew.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, Now KANG!!



Kang Bama!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 be careful gettin on and off da throne


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I love banana bread!
> Guess I'll have cheekun & rice, again...........
> Next rooster is gonna be in a Dulieville version of Brunswick stew.......


 I love Brunswick stew


Jeff C. said:


> Kang Bama!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwwww Hail Kang Wobert Woo
Yea, beeeeeeeeee careful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hawt dawgs and a coke... im so bad... but they were so good





Hankus said:


> Griz an coke



Coffee and smokes 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Banana Nut Bread x 2 pieces



I'ont some!!


----------



## slip (Nov 13, 2012)

Justa creepin along out here in the woods fore work...found a pine to sit on and thought id check in on yall..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Justa creepin along out here in the woods fore work...found a pine to sit on and thought id check in on yall..


careful, that pine sap is a pain to get off of ya!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what? no corn chips?
> 
> you must be skinny as a rail by now, having meals like that!


bear is a mans meal...


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Banana Nut Bread x 2 pieces



howyoudoin 

im ready fer nex week,,,,,i be off werk fer 10 dayz!

10 dayz werf of kids layin the shmack down on bambi and his famly  oh and phoot ball gamez


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bear is a mans meal...
> 
> 
> howyoudoin
> ...



yep, I'm jealous and I aint shamed to tell it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep, I'm jealous and I aint shamed to tell it.



i can send you some post cards from all the places we go...

lets see we will travel through douglasville, villarica, carolton, franklin,, you pick a spot an i will send it! 

i could even take some pics of the rive for ya an send that...

anythang for you Mrs. Hornet


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bear is a mans meal...
> 
> 
> howyoudoin
> ...


 bear???? you said Hot Dawgs!


blood on the ground said:


> i can send you some post cards from all the places we go...
> 
> lets see we will travel through douglasville, villarica, carolton, franklin,, you pick a spot an i will send it!
> 
> ...


 rub it in...............jusss Ruuuuuub it in!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i can send you some post cards from all the places we go...
> 
> lets see we will travel through douglasville, villarica, carolton, franklin,, you pick a spot an i will send it!
> 
> ...


 I said I'm JEALOUS You aint gotta rub it in.


Keebs said:


> bear???? you said Hot Dawgs!
> 
> rub it in...............jusss Ruuuuuub it in!!!!!!!



yea, what she said.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bear???? you said Hot Dawgs!
> 
> rub it in...............jusss Ruuuuuub it in!!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I said I'm JEALOUS You aint gotta rub it in.
> 
> 
> yea, what she said.



you too wemonz jump on me like white on rice ever chance you get an i was just being shweet an nice an all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you too wemonz jump on me like white on rice ever chance you get an i was just being shweet an nice an all


You mighta thought yous bein shweet and nice and all, but I'z do beweave yous a flauntin the fact that you gots 10 days to play while us less fortunate will be slaving away here on Woody's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Justa creepin along out here in the woods fore work...found a pine to sit on and thought id check in on yall..



slipster!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you too wemonz jump on me like white on rice ever chance you get an i was just being shweet an nice an all





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You mighta thought yous bein shweet and nice and all, but I'z do beweave yous a flauntin the fact that you gots 10 days to play while us less fortunate will be slaving away here on Woody's.


Yeah, what she said, I mean............ Yeh, whut she sez.........


----------



## DeltaHalo (Nov 13, 2012)

What it do y'all...it's been a while


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

DeltaHalo said:


> What it do y'all...it's been a while


 yeah it has, you still "rawkin" da bunny ears, I see!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll quit procrastinatin here in a little bit!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

DeltaHalo said:


> What it do y'all...it's been a while



What it is, Hoss??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2012)

DeltaHalo said:


> What it do y'all...it's been a while


Awwwwwww Hail! 


Jeff C. said:


> I'll quit procrastinatin here in a little bit!!


No hurry.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll quit procrastinatin here in a little bit!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwww Hail!
> 
> No hurry.



That's what I was thinkin.... 



Keebs said:


>



Mehbe!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwww Hail!
> 
> No hurry.





Keebs said:


>



I will send y'all some flowers so you wont be mad at me anymore ...okay?

You wont paper of plastic?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

Reckon I'll head over to brothers to see what's goin on wiff da house repair/remodel!! 

I'm so good at procrastinatin my coffee got cold 

CYL!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I will send y'all some flowers so you wont be mad at me anymore ...okay?
> 
> You wont paper of plastic?
















Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll head over to brothers to see what's goin on wiff da house repair/remodel!!
> 
> I'm so good at procrastinatin my coffee got cold
> 
> CYL!!!



Here's your sign.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I will send y'all some flowers so you wont be mad at me anymore ...okay?
> 
> You wont _*paper of plastic*_?


I've heard of plaster of paris, but never, paper of plastic.......  


Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll head over to brothers to see what's goin on wiff da house repair/remodel!!
> 
> I'm so good at procrastinatin my coffee got cold
> 
> CYL!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's your sign.



Yeah, but I'm good at it!!! 



Keebs said:


> I've heard of plaster of paris, but never, paper of plastic.......



Thank you......may I have another 

OH btw, mac-n-cheese is gooood in chili!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but I'm good at it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 chili-mac-n-cheese............


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2012)

i wish i was werkin over today.... my daughter has set aside time for me to take her shopping.... on top of the instant money loss, i will need a stiff drank or 3 after going to the mall an dealin wif them idjits!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i wish i was werkin over today.... my daughter has set aside time for me to take her shopping.... on top of the instant money loss, i will need a stiff drank or 3 after going to the mall an dealin wif them idjits!!!



I'm sorry tadeaf for you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry tadeaf for you.



then come take this youngan shoppin.... im buyin... i jus dont want to go! hate...HATE malls!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> then come take this youngan shoppin.... im buyin... i jus dont want to go! hate...HATE malls!



Not too fond of them myself, but if your buyin, I'll be right there.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not too fond of them myself, but if your buyin, I'll be right there.


MrsH in Bed, Bath & Beyond..........----------->


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2012)

THC 

Kracker can relate


----------



## DeltaHalo (Nov 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah it has, you still "rawkin" da bunny ears, I see!



Yeah, I reckon I need to come up with somethin a little more appropriate....



Jeff C. said:


> What it is, Hoss??


Nuttin, just working. Bossman always keepin a brother down...



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwww Hail!



Works for me...


Figured I would say hey, and do a little lurkin..


----------



## kracker (Nov 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> THC
> 
> Kracker can relate



Everybody needs a little THC now and then!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MrsH in Bed, Bath & Beyond..........----------->




Now that has all of the makins of a really good movie idea !!!        Yep, I'm thinkin a box office smash hit !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2012)

Close enough!!!!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 13, 2012)

Durn it!

Took a wind beating today in the tree and decided to climb down early.  Got home and guess what?  The ganja smoke goes skrate up. I knew it....

Evening everyone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> Durn it!
> 
> Took a wind beating today in the tree and decided to climb down early.  Got home and guess what?  The ganja smoke goes skrate up. I knew it....
> 
> Evening everyone.



Just got home from a long day at work. Hoping to hit the woods tomorrow afternoon for a deer or pork.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2012)

<<<< Busketti wif garlic bread


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 13, 2012)

Erybody copasetic I hopes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Erybody copasetic I hopes



bairly copein'


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2012)

PUI 


Christmas balls Christmas balls  Rack em


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

Evenin  .....  <--------Fried baloney sammiches


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> PUI
> 
> 
> Christmas balls Christmas balls  Rack em


I thought that was a condition you got from drinking too much egg nog...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> PUI
> 
> 
> Christmas balls Christmas balls  Rack em



Those were some really nice balls, too! 

Now that i decided to go hunting tomorrow, the forecast is cloudy, drizzle, and a 10 mph wind out of the East.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, and roast, rice, and gluten free gravy for supper.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2012)

Evening youngins


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins



Evenin Pops!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Now that i decided to go hunting tomorrow, the forecast is cloudy, drizzle, and a 10 mph wind out of the East.


And this surprises you???..........Hope  you get to get out there, we can really use the rain!!



rhbama3 said:


> Oh, and roast, rice, and gluten free gravy for supper.


Did you know there is such a thing as Gluten free beer??..........Saw it on the  menu at a restaurant we were at not too long ago!!

We had pork tenderloin slices smothered  with pineapple, and asparagus smothered in butter, and baked sweet potatoes!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And this surprises you???..........Hope  you get to get out there, we can really use the rain!!
> 
> Did you know there is such a thing as Gluten free beer??..........Saw it on the  menu at a restaurant we were at not too long ago!!
> 
> We had pork tenderloin slices smothered  with pineapple, and asparagus smothered in butter, and baked sweet potatoes!!



Naw, it don't surprise me. The good thing is drizzle ain't too bad, but that east wind is a killer. Most of my stands are set up for North or west winds. 
 I'll pass on the gluten-free beer. I haven't had a beer in months anyway.
 Supper was good, and we tried "christmas ball" girl's asparagus and bacon last night. It was good!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2012)

Well


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well



Yes, it is a dilemma.


----------



## Self! (Nov 13, 2012)

So there I was making a purchase on line....said I would get a confirmation email in a few minutes. Never happened. Next day, ordered again. Never got the confirmation email. Third day, I order again, got the confirmation from USPS. Then today I got another confirmation from USPS (first package arrived already) Now another is on the way. Lawd help me if I get another tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well



splash


----------



## Hankus (Nov 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, it is a dilemma.



I should drink on it 



Jeff C. said:


> splash



An it's deep too


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I should drink on it
> 
> 
> 
> An it's deep too



You can barely hear it!!


----------



## slip (Nov 13, 2012)

LAWWWWD almighty i get to spend 9 and a half hours on the register Thursday the 22nd. Somebody please shoot me now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2012)

slip said:


> lawwwwd almighty i get to spend 9 and a half hours on the register thursday the 22nd. Somebody please shoot me now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 14, 2012)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you drivelers this morning.

Hope all of you got plenty of rest last night and now ready to face the world.  Gobblin, please bring on the coffee so I can get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 14, 2012)

dang EE you must have been sitting on go

Well it is hump day and the coffee is brewed


----------



## Hankus (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> mornin boyz n gurlz



what up hornet.... how are you this fine chillay mernin 


and mernin to all you utha drivelerz 

33 luvly de-greaz at the house this mernin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2012)

4 more working days then off to Arkie for some green head mashin !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

Moanin...gotta go drop MizT's car off for some new tires and probably an alignment. It's just never ends....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin...gotta go drop MizT's car off for some new tires and probably an alignment. It's just never ends....



You gotz dat right. I'm tired of the never ending dollars bleedin out and needs some relief... Tums ain't doin the trick..


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 more working days then off to Arkie for some green head mashin !!!



Take yo fire stingwisher, don't want them boys to burn down the blind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Take yo fire stingwisher, don't want them boys to burn down the blind






No smoke signals this trip !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

WHAT is goin............... oh, wrong thread........... Hey Ya'll!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2012)

Lets see 277 live volts a ladder and me.... no danger in that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gotz dat right. I'm tired of the never ending dollars bleedin out and needs some relief... Tums ain't doin the trick..



My truck is next, if nothin else beats me out 



Hornet22 said:


> Take yo fire stingwisher, don't want them boys to burn down the blind







Hooked On Quack said:


> No smoke signals this trip !!!



You better be at the top of yo game.....or sit upwind from'em 



Keebs said:


> WHAT is goin............... oh, wrong thread........... Hey Ya'll!



You tell us!! 

I got's to go


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Lets see 277 live volts a ladder and me.... no danger in that!





Jeff C. said:


> You tell us!!
> 
> I got's to go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 698981


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)

keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 698983


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 14, 2012)

Moaning...happy hump day!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Moaning...happy hump day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)

keebs said:


>


I found a Nicodemus smiley.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I found a Nicodemus smiley.
> View attachment 698986


 DANG, it IS!!!!!!!!! gimme a link, please!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Morning ya'll.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 698983


jesus loves the little nanners, all the little nanners of the world..... 


boneboy96 said:


> Moaning...happy hump day!



whatupdawg!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

No ride!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning ya'll.


 well??? any luck??????


blood on the ground said:


> jesus loves the little nanners, all the little nanners of the world.....
> 
> 
> whatupdawg!!!!


 no *enlightening* exp. to tell us about?


Jeff C. said:


> No ride!!


 just hang on, you'll get there!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well??? any luck??????
> 
> no *enlightening* exp. to tell us about?
> 
> just hang on, you'll get there!



not yet,,,,thanks for the support ......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> not yet,,,,thanks for the support ......


 you're welcome!   for ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well??? any luck??????
> 
> no *enlightening* exp. to tell us about?
> 
> just hang on, you'll get there!



In the meantime, I'll just hang out!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> In the meantime, I'll just hang out!!


 oh............... you mean................ oooook, soooo, nice we're having weather, ain't it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh............... you mean................ oooook, soooo, nice we're having weather, ain't it?



NO I'm freezin tadeaf.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO I'm freezin tadeaf.



Lizard..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lizard..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO I'm freezin tadeaf.


 you need a jacket on........... (looking at your avatar.........)


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lizard..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh............... you mean................ oooook, soooo, nice we're having weather, ain't it?




Coooooooold!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Coooooooold!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

Brudder's comin to pick us up!! Now I gotta work


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO I'm freezin tadeaf.



sissy 


red beans and rice wif salmon pattyz and a hawt peppa


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Coooooooold!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Brudder's comin to pick us up!! Now I gotta work


 serves ya right............ 


blood on the ground said:


> sissy
> 
> 
> red beans and rice wif salmon pattyz and a hawt peppa


mustard? catsup? syrup??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Keebs said:


> serves ya right............
> 
> mustard? catsup? syrup??



CYL!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> serves ya right............
> 
> mustard? catsup? syrup??



catsoup all day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sissy
> 
> 
> red beans and rice wif salmon pattyz and a hawt peppa



Who you callin sissy Mall Hanger Outer


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!





blood on the ground said:


> catsoup all day





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who you callin sissy Mall Hanger Outer


 you tell'em gurlfrwiend!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well??? any luck??????
> 
> no *enlightening* exp. to tell us about?
> 
> just hang on, you'll get there!



Never made it hunting. Worked at the property The whole time.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Never made it hunting. Worked at the property The whole time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who you callin sissy Mall Hanger Outer



im growing my hair long (only in the front) and getting skinny jeans soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im growing my hair long (only in the front) and getting skinny jeans soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2012)

Mmmmmm, fried cubed venison, squash dressin, butterbeans, garlic mashed taters and a biscuit and gwavy !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 twas my thoughts too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, fried cubed venison, squash dressin, butterbeans, garlic mashed taters and a biscuit and gwavy !!


 that sounds scrumpious!  I had yard bird on a sammich & chips..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



what????


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Big mac combo


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2012)

ok, allergies kickin my behind, I'm calling it a day, goin home & od on benedryl & try to sleep it off............. ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Where is everybody?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, allergies kickin my behind, I'm calling it a day, goin home & od on benedryl & try to sleep it off............. ya'll have a good'un!



Bye, get better soon.













Which stand you gonna be in


----------



## Hankus (Nov 14, 2012)

The keg stand


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The keg stand


send me directions 


mudracing101 said:


>



whatup mud... KANG!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> send me directions
> 
> 
> whatup mud... KANG!!!!



Nuttin, What up Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nuttin, What up Blood



Chillan like a villan
countin down til 3 uclock and then hittin the woods with one of the youngans... im not sure whose turn it is...lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2012)

Da sleep monsta is on me . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da sleep monsta is on me . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>






Be still and quit hoggin the covers . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)

Good gawd the PF has done gone all out bone head stupid. The number of liberal trolls over there now is ridiculous. I've already got one 13 year old at home to argue with, I sure don't need a slew of adults with less mental capacity than him to contend with.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2012)

450 pounds of corn sitting in the back of my truck, got 5 feeders and trailcams waiting on me in Stewart County, and all of a sudden we are getting hammered at work! 
 On top of that, one of my co-workers went home sick today, so that took care of slipping up there this afternoon. Hoping now that i can take friday off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good gawd the PF has done gone all out bone head stupid. The number of liberal trolls over there now is ridiculous. I've already got one 13 year old at home to argue with, I sure don't need a slew of adults with less mental capacity than him to contend with.



They have the blessing of the masses behind them. Better get used to it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> They have the blessing of the masses behind them. Better get used to it.



Nope, just going to abandon the PF. Leave them for Elfiii and Grim to play with. Cogent discussions and debates are fun, neither of which these current group of trolls know anything about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)

We now have a "Live From the Tree" forum.

I think we should get our own "Live from da Driveler" forum.


----------



## kracker (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, just going to abandon the PF. Leave them for Elfiii and Grim to play with. Cogent discussions and debates are fun, neither of which these current group of trolls know anything about.



I had to leave it about a month ago, about 3 or 4 of them would not be happy if we met face to face.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, just going to abandon the PF. Leave them for Elfiii and Grim to play with. Cogent discussions and debates are fun, neither of which these current group of trolls know anything about.



I imagine Elfii ill tolerate them for a little longer before he loads the shotgun and the feathers start flying. 
Kinda like what happpened in the waterfowl forum in 2009. Lost a lot of  brave ducks that day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> I had to leave it about a month ago, about 3 or 4 of them would not be happy if we met face to face.



I haven't quite figured out which one is "Linwood" yet.


----------



## slip (Nov 14, 2012)

The PF will give you BP problems if you didnt have them before...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

slip said:


> The PF will give you BP problems if you didnt have them before...



I'll read, but have to sit on my hands!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We now have a "Live From the Tree" forum.
> 
> I think we should get our own "Live from da Driveler" forum.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2012)

think its gonna be a hamburger patty with grilled onions and french fries kinda night.
Got the last of my Quack deer from last year thawing to make some jerky for this weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2012)

slip said:


> The PF will give you BP problems if you didnt have them before...


Aint dat da truff! 


Jeff C. said:


> I'll read, but have to sit on my hands!!!


I'm a scared of dat place. 


rhbama3 said:


> think its gonna be a hamburger patty with grilled onions and french fries kinda night.
> Got the last of my Quack deer from last year thawing to make some jerky for this weekend.



Venison tacos here. Freezer getting empty. H22 better get in da stand.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 14, 2012)

Venison chilly


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Venison chilly



Chili here also.....not sure if venison or not  It's good though!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh man!
Onions sauteed in butter with just a splash of Dale's steak sauce is DA BOMB on dis burger!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man!
> Onions sauteed in butter with just a splash of Dale's steak sauce is DA BOMB on dis burger!



May have to play around with the Dale's a little more often.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2012)

rainin...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> rainin...



just had a good shower come thru here too. Lasted about 4 minutes.


----------



## slip (Nov 14, 2012)

Got a little rain here, too.....Tween that and no moon i hope the deer will be moving good in the morning




Unless i sleep in ..... then, i hope they do too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2012)

Spittin here also!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> rainin...



Had some drizzle here, not enough to make a difference!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2012)

Evening to yall down in the peach state. Keep your powder dry.


----------



## slip (Nov 14, 2012)

Sucks to be the lion.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2012)

full fledged awake and no place to drivel


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 15, 2012)

Gobblin, don't worry I got a couple of extra winks of sleep for you last night.  

With this rain coming down and the thunder and lightning since around midnight, it just put me right to sleep after the thunder stopped.  It is rather nasty outside this morning.  I had lots of things that I need to do today but those plans have to be changed now.  

With this rain, our WOW's on here would surely melt BUT as for me, I will RUST !!!  Gotta keep some WD-40 in my pocket.

Now I will be glad to take a couple of cups of your good coffee this wet Thursday morning.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2012)

hankus said:


> yep


 x 2


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

good morning children.... no breckfist this mernin an im hawngry!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> good morning children.... no breckfist this mernin an im hawngry!



Children........


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 15, 2012)

Word


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Children........





boneboy96 said:


> Word



mornin,,, yer early taday


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

Moanin dribblas!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mornin.................It's cold and dark and drizzly. Wishin I was at home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.................It's cold and dark and drizzly. Wishin I was at home.



Wishin I was somewhere else


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2012)

Wish I was at the bar


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.................It's cold and dark and drizzly. Wishin I was at home.


5 1/2 hrs 


Jeff C. said:


> Wishin I was somewhere else


fishin?


Hankus said:


> Wish I was at the bar



that would werk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wishin I was somewhere else





Hankus said:


> Wish I was at the bar





blood on the ground said:


> 5 1/2 hrs
> 
> fishin?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wish I was at the bar



Perhaps, in another time zone!! 



blood on the ground said:


> 5 1/2 hrs
> 
> fishin?
> 
> ...



That would work, inland salt though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Perhaps, in another time zone!!
> 
> 
> 
> That would work, inland salt though.



reds ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2012)

Still training the newbie . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still training the newbie . . .



Maybe he needs a better teacher.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> reds ?



More than likely



Hooked On Quack said:


> Still training the newbie . . .



Awwwwww Hail!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still training the newbie . . .




Kang Quack !!!!  Awwwww Hail !!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe he needs a better teacher.




They're only letting him train 2 days a week, but you could be right, I've only been doing this for 26 yrs and still don't have a clue . . . 





Jeff C. said:


> More than likely
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww Hail!!!






Awwwww Hail bro Chief !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe he needs a better teacher.



you should upolujize... quack be smart tadeaf


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still training the newbie . . .


KING


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe he needs a better teacher.





Jeff C. said:


> More than likely
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww Hail!!!


Jeffro


blood on the ground said:


> you should upolujize... quack be smart tadeaf



What up Blood.



and good morning to the rest of ya'lls.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Quack !!!!  Awwwww Hail !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kang Quackster!!!  



Reckon I'll head to brudders today, gotta head out tomorrow aft fer a few days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2012)

Anybody heard from Keebs ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> KING
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mernin mud, wont be long an it will be time ta get a lil mud on the tires!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> KING
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's happenin Mudro?  You don't get in here much anymore


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from Keebs ???



Naw sir, went home yesterday wiff sinus issues!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin mud, wont be long an it will be time ta get a lil mud on the tires!



Prob. be March or April for me, Thinking very hard on building a new truck.


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2012)

Got up on time this mornin for a change.
Didnt see nothin though ... Home to eat and take meds, plan on heading back out early for another 7 or 8 hour sit.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Still training the newbie . . .



I had a train a new guy the other day ... hard to train somebody who already knows everything.

He's lucky though, he got two days of training ... i got four hours and was told to "figure it out" on the register. I got thrown to the wolves....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's happenin Mudro?  You don't get in here much anymore



Nuttin, been busy with work


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from Keebs ???





Jeff C. said:


> Naw sir, went home yesterday wiff sinus issues!!



Just got a text from Keebs, said she aint alive today Poor girl, she aint feelin to good.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 15, 2012)

Thankin about goin up on the mountain and cuttin a load of fire wood. Maybe turn a couple of fiest loose fer a while and check out the stump holes later this evening. Anybody wanna go help a good ole boy out with his chores ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Chores


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you should upolujize... quack be smart tadeaf


He know me better than that.


mudracing101 said:


> KING
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Naw sir, went home yesterday wiff sinus issues!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

Do I have any volunteers for pallbearers? Gawd I feel awful.......... eyes won't quit watering, head hurts, coughing......... time to break out the peppermint shnapps!

OH, I need to make a real request, had a long time friend in Ocilla die suddenly, he wasn't but 51, please keep his wife, kids & grankids in your prayers please! R.I.P. Chris, you will be so missed!

I'll check in later............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

Later Y'all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Do I have any volunteers for pallbearers? Gawd I feel awful.......... eyes won't quit watering, head hurts, coughing......... time to break out the peppermint shnapps!
> 
> OH, I need to make a real request, had a long time friend in Ocilla die suddenly, he wasn't but 51, please keep his wife, kids & grankids in your prayers please! R.I.P. Chris, you will be so missed!
> 
> I'll check in later............



Sawry you feel bad and  for Chris and family.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Later Y'all



later gator.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Thankin about goin up on the mountain and cuttin a load of fire wood. Maybe turn a couple of fiest loose fer a while and check out the stump holes later this evening. Anybody wanna go help a good ole boy out with his chores ??



Ain't seein much tree rat activity today!!! 



Keebs said:


> Do I have any volunteers for pallbearers? Gawd I feel awful.......... eyes won't quit watering, head hurts, coughing......... time to break out the peppermint shnapps!
> 
> OH, I need to make a real request, had a long time friend in Ocilla die suddenly, he wasn't but 51, please keep his wife, kids & grankids in your prayers please! R.I.P. Chris, you will be so missed!
> 
> I'll check in later............



Will do  Hang in there 



Jeff C. said:


> Later Y'all



Well, not yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> later gator.



Ok, now I'm outta here!! Later Schweetheart!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, now I'm outta here!! Later Schweetheart!!



I don't beweave ya.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

3 beef tongue tacos and a sprite.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 15, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Thankin about goin up on the mountain and cuttin a load of fire wood. Maybe turn a couple of fiest loose fer a while and check out the stump holes later this evening. Anybody wanna go help a good ole boy out with his chores ??



And fer me to thank I had a bunch of buddies on this thang !!! not even a......I would if I could reply !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> And fer me to thank I had a bunch of buddies on this thang !!! not even a......I would if I could reply !!



we are all leaf lookers idjit...you were screamin holy jumpin up and down at us for being up that way just a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 3 beef tongue tacos and a sprite.


You're kidding, right


greg_n_clayton said:


> And fer me to thank I had a bunch of buddies on this thang !!! not even a......I would if I could reply !!



i would if i could.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> we are all leaf lookers idjit...you were screamin holy jumpin up and down at us for being up that way just a couple of weeks ago...



I said I was sorry and I wouldn't say nuttin nomore.....this year !! Am I gona be shunned ferever ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're kidding, right
> No! they are really good!
> 
> i would if i could.





greg_n_clayton said:


> I said I was sorry and I wouldn't say nuttin nomore.....this year !! Am I gona be shunned ferever ???



yer as done as done can get...


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> And fer me to thank I had a bunch of buddies on this thang !!! not even a......I would if I could reply !!



Shoot, im honest ... i wouldnt even if i could!

The best you might get outta me is a lean on a shovel and maybe ill point at a few times ... tell ya what yer doing wrong ... but thats it.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 15, 2012)

Well.......shoot !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Well.......shoot !!



did you fergit what happened last year?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 15, 2012)

wow....ain't gotta worry bout no houses up on the mountain !!! ain't none fer miles !! That feller done and made too many trips to the stump hole !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> And fer me to thank I had a bunch of buddies on this thang !!! not even a......I would if I could reply !!



Gratuitous blanket statement for all drivelers:

"We would if we could, and you know it!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Shoot, im honest ... i wouldnt even if i could!
> 
> The best you might get outta me is a lean on a shovel and maybe ill point at a few times ... tell ya what yer doing wrong ... but thats it.





I thought you were da saw on a stick man ???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

somebody shoot me, just plain shoot me & put me out of misery!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought you were da saw on a stick man ???


 he's versatile that way........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> somebody shoot me, just plain shoot me & put me out of misery!



What'd you do now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you do now? View attachment 699201



she got caught practicin for her new part in the latest Ray stevens video (streak #2)


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you do now? View attachment 699201


dadblasted allergies I guess...... eyes waterin, coughed alllll blasted night, achy, headache, just plain feel rotten.......


blood on the ground said:


> she got caught practicin for her new part in the latest Ray stevens video (streak #2)


only place I've "streaked" is ta bed, wrapped up, got chills now, gawd I hope it ain't da flu!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dadblasted allergies I guess...... eyes waterin, coughed alllll blasted night, achy, headache, just plain feel rotten.......
> 
> only place I've "streaked" is ta bed, wrapped up, got chills now, gawd I hope it ain't da flu!!!!!!



i hope you get better soon sissta.


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2012)

Aw heck, somebody get the lysol and hazmat suits .... Keebs gunna get us all sick.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i hope you get better soon sissta.


 Thank ya!
Check ya'll later.........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Aw heck, somebody get the lysol and hazmat suits .... Keebs gunna get us all sick.


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Over here spreadin the goat flew to all of us.... 






Hope you feel better quick.


----------



## kracker (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> somebody shoot me, just plain shoot me & put me out of misery!


I know the feeling, get better quick!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> somebody shoot me, just plain shoot me & put me out of misery!





Poor Keebs Weebsy gotz da doo doo flu . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

what i miss, gotta read back


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

King


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>






My wife is at home with some kind of doo doo flew  102 temps, achey, tired , congested , couphing, .  She better not get me sick and mess up my huntin.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Over here spreadin the goat flew to all of us....
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better quick.


*cough*sneeze*cough*sniffle......... spray....... repeat.......... thanks Moppet....


kracker said:


> I know the feeling, get better quick!!!


thanks, you too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Poor Keebs Weebsy gotz da doo doo flu . . .


Idon'tknowwhattodowithyou........


mudracing101 said:


> what i miss, gotta read back


took ya long enough..............


mudracing101 said:


> King


imagine that.......... now where's that picture............shoot on the work computer......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My wife is at home with some kind of doo doo flew  102 temps, achey, tired , congested , couphing, .  She better not get me sick and mess up my huntin.


aawwwpoor MissVic.......... I really think mine is allergies, but all I know is I DON'T FEEL GOOD!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My wife is at home with some kind of doo doo flew  102 temps, achey, tired , congested , couphing, .  She better not get me sick and mess up my huntin.





Keebs said:


> aawwwpoor MissVic.......... I really think mine is allergies, but all I know is I DON'T FEEL GOOD!





Well, both of ya'll feel like doo doo, and have flu like symptons, thus da doo doo flu .


----------



## kracker (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aawwwpoor MissVic.......... I really think mine is allergies, but all I know is I DON'T FEEL GOOD!


Watch this my fellow hipneck, it's good for what ails ya......


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aawwwpoor MissVic.......... I really think mine is allergies, but all I know is I DON'T FEEL GOOD!



Yeah, i have never seen her take off work cause of sickness and this one has put a workin on her. She's between the bed and tub complaining of the fever and soreness. This is the worse i have ever seen her act. When she gets to the complaining stage she is sick, bad. 
Hope i dont get it and i'm ready for her to be better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

On another note, my son just left heading back to the Air Force Base from spending 4 days with us. Been nice with him at home for a while. Tomorrow will be exactly one year for him. Time does fly


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, both of ya'll feel like doo doo, and have flu like symptons, thus da doo doo flu .





kracker said:


> Watch this my fellow hipneck, it's good for what ails ya......





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, i have never seen her take off work cause of sickness and this one has put a workin on her. She's between the bed and tub complaining of the fever and soreness. This is the worse i have ever seen her act. When she gets to the complaining stage she is sick, bad.
> Hope i dont get it and i'm ready for her to be better.


 Make her some homemade cheekun soup, with lots of onions, it'll help!  If Snowy comes around, ask her for her Onion Soup recipe, that is good too, I used it last year.......... hope she feels better soon & you DON'T get it either!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> On another note, my son just left heading back to the Air Force Base from spending 4 days with us. Been nice with him at home for a while. Tomorrow will be exactly one year for him. Time does fly


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Make her some homemade cheekun soup, with lots of onions, it'll help!  If Snowy comes around, ask her for her Onion Soup recipe, that is good too, I used it last year.......... hope she feels better soon & you DON'T get it either!





Keebs said:


>



Thanks, you get better soon too. Aint as much fun hittin the dirtroads on the way home without ya


----------



## kracker (Nov 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> On another note, my son just left heading back to the Air Force Base from spending 4 days with us. Been nice with him at home for a while. Tomorrow will be exactly one year for him. Time does fly


Thanks to him for serving.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, you get better soon too. Aint as much fun hittin the dirtroads on the way home without ya


 Have drugs, will make it!

I just got a phone call from work.............. I won the drawing for giving blood Monday!! $100!!! I feel better already!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks to him for serving.



Thanks,  i hope he sticks with his plans. Schooling, college, 20 yrs, out at 38


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Have drugs, will make it!
> 
> I just got a phone call from work.............. I won the drawing for giving blood Monday!! $100!!! I feel better already!



Let me hold a dolla


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Let me hold yo hand


 ok............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

Nuttin much goin on at brudders today, so came on home!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Have drugs, will make it!
> 
> I just got a phone call from work.............. I won the drawing for giving blood Monday!! $100!!! I feel better already!




Drinks for everybody, on Keebs..


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin much goin on at brudders today, so came on home!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drinks for everybody, on Keebs..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin much goin on at brudders today, so came on home!!!


belly up to da bar, have one!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drinks for everybody, on Keebs..


 shoot I reckon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm out ya'll, have a good one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2012)

Dang boss man, missed my 4pm nappy time . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> belly up to da bar, have one!
> 
> shoot I reckon!



Might swell!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2012)

45 minutes til


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

Breakin records here at Dulieville....... critters fed & watered, supper almost done, showers done, dang, don't know how to act..... and yes, feeling better too, I luv my Wisers..........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2012)

's for anyone that needs them, He knows............. g'nite ya'll, just remember, "You never know"............


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2012)

evening, peeps!
 Long day at da Big House. Timmay still has another 5 hours or so to go. Waiting on the deer meat to that and then load the jerky trays. Hearing lots of reports about deer running and falling. Hope to get a couple this weekend. As soon as i get off work tomorrow, its off to fill feeders and download trail-cams. Hope i got some good pic's to share!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 15, 2012)

Home from work, my feet hurt and i need to go mount my 10' Power Pole.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2012)

Evening young Georgians.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2012)

Only on GON forum can you have a thread about pooping out of your climbing stand..


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only on GON forum can you have a thread about pooping out of your climbing stand..



Some of them people must have talent...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only on GON forum can you have a thread about pooping out of your climbing stand..



 Dang!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2012)

I need tree time sooooo bad!
Wait....... i mean, i am so ready to go hunting.
Bad timing for that tree time comment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I am so ready to go hunting.



Fixed it for ya!!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 15, 2012)

Howdy x3 Rascals


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I need tree time sooooo bad!
> Wait....... i mean, i am so ready to go hunting.
> Bad timing for that tree time comment.


I just need time away from work!!

We did Year end physical inventory this week, and I'm whipped!!

Next week the investors are coming in for a plant tour!!

I really need to break in that #1


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I really need to break in that #1



Don't you mean #2?

Oh yeah it is most drivelers favorite day of the week--POETS day.   

I have listen to the brewer get the coffee ready and am willing to share.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gobblin, it is all your fault, I tell you !!!  Yes, you being on here earlier this week at 3AM, 4AM etc, etc, etc.  

I have been awake most of the night and have been patiently waiting since 4:10 AM this morning to get online here on GON.  That dang "white screen" has driven me crazy so I decided to wash a load of laundry instead.  I have now read the daily newspaper, ate breakfast, and now need to go wash my truck.  I have several places that I need to be today but I know that I can't be in 3 different places at the same time so I will have to flip a coin shortly.  

Need to pick up a shipment at the Southeastern Freight terminal this morning and process it for a local customer.  I also need to go pick up deer meat this morning in Lincolnton and then bring it home and vacuum seal it and put in the freezer etc.  Then I need to go back to Lincolnton later this afternoon and meet my best friend and then we are going to watch a football game in Washington tonight.

Oh Lawd, so many places to be and so little time to get there.  I need to be cloned today for sure!!!!  

I think that I need 4 cups of coffee this morning for this crazy day.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 16, 2012)

Good morning.........peeps !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

good morning children.........trucks packed fer Beer camp i mean Deer camp.... i aint comin back til wednesday!!!! unless i run outa potted meat then i may come out early


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

'Morning all, todays my Friday . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 16, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz. day friday, day friday....YAAAAYYYYY


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jal. and cheese deer sausage with Mustard for breakfast. LOOK OUT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)

Moanin....today is my Monday startin at about 2:00p


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

Back at work, but don't know for how long........... have meds will suffer through though...............  HEY MUD!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> good morning children.........trucks packed fer Beer camp i mean Deer camp.... i aint comin back til wednesday!!!! unless i run outa potted meat then i may come out early


I wanna go huntin



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning all, todays my Friday . . .


Son of a gun, mine too



Hornet22 said:


> mornin boyz n gurlz. day friday, day friday....YAAAAYYYYY





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin....today is my Monday startin at about 2:00p


That sucks Jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Back at work, but don't know for how long........... have meds will suffer through though...............  HEY MUD!!!!!!!!



Yes


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

King


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2012)

Hankus lessons

A pitcher an hour is a good drinking pace to wind up drunk

Also  puking in the truck, even if it's yours, is frowned upon.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes


 FIRST......... how's the Missus this morning?
Second............. whatcha doin this weekend? 


Hankus said:


> Hankus lessons
> 
> A pitcher an hour is a good drinking pace to wind up drunk
> 
> Also  puking in the truck, even if it's yours, is frowned upon.


 dang Beerkus!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> FIRST......... how's the Missus this morning?
> Second............. whatcha doin this weekend?
> 
> dang Beerkus!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hankus lessons
> 
> A pitcher an hour is a good drinking pace to wind up drunk
> 
> Also  puking in the truck, even if it's yours, is frowned upon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

cheekin castleroll wif brocklee an colyflower


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> FIRST......... how's the Missus this morning?
> Second............. whatcha doin this weekend?
> 
> dang Beerkus!



Still bad sick. Still runnin Fevers. 

Just planned on hunting, why whats up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Back at work, but don't know for how long........... have meds will suffer through though...............  HEY MUD!!!!!!!!



Get well soon!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









mudracing101 said:


> I wanna go huntin
> 
> Son of a gun, mine too
> 
> ...




Mornin Mudro!! 

Yes and No.....drive to Indy today, get there at about 10 tonight. Go to work tomorrow at 2:00p til about 6:00p. Then go in at 10 Sunday til about midnight 30, leave there then and drive to Dayton, Ohio (112 miles) not bad. Then go in at 9:00a in Dayton til about midnight 30 again, then drive home on Wednesday and arrive at about 3:00p. Then off til the following Sunday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hankus lessons
> 
> A pitcher an hour is a good drinking pace to wind up drunk
> 
> Also  puking in the truck, even if it's yours, is frowned upon.




Forget to roll da winder down?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cheekin castleroll wif brocklee an colyflower


sounds good!


mudracing101 said:


> Still bad sick. Still runnin Fevers.
> 
> Just planned on hunting, why whats up.


Dang, get her some theraflu!
Nuttin, juss a little "wrappin of the porch" like last year, 'cept gonna do the new little porch on the side, totally enclosed for the winter..........  probably a fire going too.........


Jeff C. said:


> Get well soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank ya................ lawd, I don't know how you do it!


Jeff C. said:


> Forget to roll da winder down?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

Well Snap, internet connection is down for Mud............ what to do, what to do..............


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Forget to roll da winder down?



Nope, I was sneak attacked


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sounds good!
> 
> Dang, get her some theraflu!
> Nuttin, juss a little "wrappin of the porch" like last year, 'cept gonna do the new little porch on the side, totally enclosed for the winter..........  probably a fire going too.........
> ...



Road Warrior!!! Get outta my way  

Long days, but actually quite a bit of idle time also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nope, I was sneak attacked



Tryin to figger out which smiley to post


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Road Warrior!!! Get outta my way
> 
> Long days, but actually quite a bit of idle time also.


 Safe travels my sweet frwiend!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to figger out which smiley to post


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Safe travels my sweet frwiend!!!



 Thankya Darlin!! 

We take it purty EZ now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz......blup......PTtsss.....gulp,gulp,
gulp,gulp......aaahhhhh

Fishin an Beer or is it Beer an Fishin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz......blup......PTtsss.....gulp,gulp,
> gulp,gulp......aaahhhhh
> 
> Fishin an Beer or is it Beer an Fishin?



Bof!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nope, I was sneak attacked





Hankus + multiple pitchers of draft beer = Puekus


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus + multiple pitchers of draft beer = Puekus


 Sorry, Hankus............. ^^^^^


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Forget to roll da winder down?





Keebs said:


> Well Snap, internet connection is down for Mud............ what to do, what to do..............


Woman 


blood on the ground said:


> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz......blup......PTtsss.....gulp,gulp,
> gulp,gulp......aaahhhhh
> 
> Fishin an Beer or is it Beer an Fishin?


Its huntin season ya idjit, We can fish after Jan. the fifteenth


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww Hail the fro up KANG. Puekus


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Woman
> Its huntin season ya idjit, We can fish after Jan. the fifteenth


yer right 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwwww IM A POTTY MOUTH the fro up KANG. Puekus



fixed it for ya!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Woman









mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwwww Hail the fro up KANG. Puekus


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sounds good!
> 
> Dang, get her some theraflu!
> Nuttin, juss a little "wrappin of the porch" like last year, 'cept gonna do the new little porch on the side, totally enclosed for the winter..........  probably a fire going too.........
> ...



Tis some good bon fire weather I'm gonna hunt and i'll hollar at ya.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

you no yer getting old when you go to the store for 1.5s and they are reading glasses....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you no yer getting old when you go to the store for 1.5s and they are reading glasses....



Quit making me laugh out loud at my computer. Theyz lookin at me funny.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Tis some good bon fire weather I'm gonna hunt and i'll hollar at ya.





blood on the ground said:


> you no yer getting old when you go to the store for 1.5s and they are reading glasses....


 ohmy, I spit coffee on my screen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit making me laugh out loud at my computer. Theyz lookin at me funny.





Keebs said:


> ohmy, I spit coffee on my screen!



that be funny tadeaf right der


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont get it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it





Buncha potheads . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it









Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha potheads . . .


Hey Kettle............. 'ere, puff, puff.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Kettle............. 'ere, puff, puff.............






Dang debil weed . . .









coughcoughcough


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang debil weed . . .
> 
> 
> 
> coughcoughcough


 ya gotta do it right..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



whats da matter lil fella


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus + multiple pitchers of draft beer = Puekus





Keebs said:


> Sorry, Hankus............. ^^^^^





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwwww Hail the fro up KANG. Puekus





blood on the ground said:


> you no yer getting old when you go to the store for 1.5s and they are reading glasses....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit making me laugh out loud at my computer. Theyz lookin at me funny.





Keebs said:


> ohmy, I spit coffee on my screen!





mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it





Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha potheads . . .





Keebs said:


> Hey Kettle............. 'ere, puff, puff.............





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang debil weed . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> ya gotta do it right..........





blood on the ground said:


> whats da matter lil fella









Huh.....forgot what I was gonna say!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

heeymayn


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)

Ready to go....just waitin on Enterprise to come pick me up!!

 <--------- Ham and Baloney sammiches.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

Fried cheekun, butterbeans, green beans and lace konebread, courtesy of IGA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried cheekun, butterbeans, green beans and lace konebread, courtesy of IGA.



Don't sound bad at all. 

QuackMaster, have a safe,  eventful hunt In Arky!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't sound bad at all.
> 
> QuackMaster, have a safe,  eventful hunt In Arky!!






Thanks bro Chief, safe travels to you !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro Chief, safe travels to you !!!



Thanks Hoss....

My dribblas, Happy Hunting or whatever you may partake in this weekend!! Be Safe!! 

Roll the winders down! 

Holler at Y'all in a few days!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

If you’re not supposed to abuse cough syrup then why does it come with a little plastic shot glass?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> If you’re not supposed to abuse cough syrup then why does it come with a little plastic shot glass?






I dunno, ask Puekus . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Salad, roast with carrots , celery and taters, collard greens, shrimps, broc. with cheese, Man. Now off to my Throne and then a nap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried cheekun, butterbeans, green beans and lace konebread, courtesy of IGA.


Forget your lunch again


Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Hoss....
> 
> My dribblas, Happy Hunting or whatever you may partake in this weekend!! Be Safe!!
> 
> ...


Safe travels schweetheart.


blood on the ground said:


> If you’re not supposed to abuse cough syrup then why does it come with a little plastic shot glass?





mudracing101 said:


> Salad, roast with carrots , celery and taters, collard greens, shrimps, broc. with cheese, Man. Now off to my Throne and then a nap.


7 pepper steak salit wiff broccoli cheese soup
courtesy of Long Horns


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Hoss....
> 
> My dribblas, Happy Hunting or whatever you may partake in this weekend!! Be Safe!!
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Salad, roast with carrots , celery and taters, collard greens, shrimps, broc. with cheese, Man. Now off to my Throne and then a nap.


 you need to go work that meal off!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

almost veykaytion time!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> almost veykaytion time!!!!!



Quit braggin


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Forget your lunch again
> 
> Safe travels schweetheart.
> 
> ...


yummy


Keebs said:


> you need to go work that meal off!


how do you suggest i do that


blood on the ground said:


> almost veykaytion time!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

King


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King



somethins fishy,,,, you are alway da King


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> somethins fishy,,,, you are alway da King


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> almost veykaytion time!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit braggin


 thank ya, took the words right from under my fingers......


mudracing101 said:


> how do you suggest i do that


 stop by & I'll show ya!


mudracing101 said:


> King





blood on the ground said:


> somethins fishy,,,, you are alway da King


you noticed that too, huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thank ya, took the words right from under my fingers......
> 
> stop by & I'll show ya!
> 
> ...



But ya'll have to admit. He's a good KANG.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thank ya, took the words right from under my fingers......
> 
> stop by & I'll show ya!
> 
> ...



Mud, the next Mod


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lets see, 
Its vakation time, beer is bad for your truck, and debil weed will help your eyesight so when going to the store for 1.5s you don't end up with reading glasses.

Now i am up to speed and ready for the weekend!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thank ya, took the words right from under my fingers......
> 
> stop by & I'll show ya!
> 
> ...


HA, aint fallin for that one again


mrs. hornet22 said:


> But ya'll have to admit. He's a good KANG.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Lets see,
> Its vakation time, beer is bad for your truck, and debil weed will help your eyesight so when going to the store for 1.5s you don't end up with reading glasses.
> 
> Now i am up to speed and ready for the weekend!!!


You got it! 


mudracing101 said:


> HA, aint fallin for that one again


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> But ya'll have to admit. He's a good KANG.


 quit givin him the big head............. chk pic......


blood on the ground said:


> Mud, the next Mod


 yeah, right!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Lets see,
> Its vakation time, beer is bad for your truck, and debil weed will help your eyesight so when going to the store for 1.5s you don't end up with reading glasses.
> 
> Now i am up to speed and ready for the weekend!!!


 Kewl, a mini-dribbler update!


mudracing101 said:


> HA, aint fallin for that one again


 cheekun!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mud, the next Mod



Get a petition going and see how many will sign it


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> quit givin him the big head............. chk pic......
> 
> yeah, right!
> 
> ...



Quit it, dag nab it


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> quit givin him the big head............. chk pic......
> 
> yeah, right!
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Get a petition going and see how many will sign it



we could be all proper an say it like this...Modracing101


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Quit it, dag nab it


I wuvsyouMud!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> we could be all proper an say it like this...Modracing101


 does have a "rang" to it, don't it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wuvsyouMud!!!!!!



 Aawww.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2012)

see y'all later... have a great weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> see y'all later... have a great weekend!


 you too, blood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> see y'all later... have a great weekend!



Wait for me........................
oh, happy weekend ya'll


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 16, 2012)

Holy motha of god; I be ready fo this week to come to an end!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Holy motha of god; I be ready fo this week to come to an end!







Whatsamatta lil fella ???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait for me........................
> oh, happy weekend ya'll


 Later Sista!


hdm03 said:


> Holy motha of god; I be ready fo this week to come to an end!


 you got that right!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatsamatta lil fella ???



I'm tired and very thirsty


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 16, 2012)

Do ya'll smell that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Do ya'll smell that?






Was that you , or me ???


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2012)

Went hunting this morning, nothing went right ... i mean nothing, shy of shooting my self in the foot...

Found two bottles from the early 1900's though...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was that you , or me ???










slip said:


> Went hunting this morning, nothing went right ... i mean nothing, shy of shooting my self in the foot...
> 
> Found two bottles from the early 1900's though...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

'Bout got it whupped now !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout got it whupped now !!


reallllyyy???


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 16, 2012)

foty five minz to go!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm gonna leave, later ya'll. Keebs you ready??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna leave, later ya'll. Keebs you ready??


 YES!!  I was hoping you'd get done early too!
Later ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)

Gotta spend some  QT with the wife, duck season comes in the morning, won't see her again 'til Tgiving, and then shaggin to Arkie the day afta !!!


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta spend some  QT with the wife, duck season comes in the morning, won't see her again 'til Tgiving, and then shaggin to Arkie the day afta !!!



Yeah, she told me.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 16, 2012)

Ahem.....

Sugah's in da house!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2012)

Get any deer huntin in yet SP?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Get any deer huntin in yet SP?



Just a couple of days. This nursing school is keeping me busy busy busy. Gonna go in the mornin'! 

How ya been?


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just a couple of days. This nursing school is keeping me busy busy busy. Gonna go in the mornin'!
> 
> How ya been?



Alright i guess, workin and huntin ... was seeing deer every time but the last week, poof they gone. Gotta find em again.

Hope you get time to kill one or three.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Alright i guess, workin and huntin ... was seeing deer every time but the last week, poof they gone. Gotta find em again.
> 
> Hope you get time to kill one or three.



I see deer all the time, but I'm always on the way to work at the hospital 

I sure hope I get a few too! Our freezer needs, it 

Hope you get a couple, yourself


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I see deer all the time, but I'm always on the way to work at the hospital
> 
> I sure hope I get a few too! Our freezer needs, it
> 
> Hope you get a couple, yourself



Irony is dodging deer on the 20 minute ride to the lease, only to spend 7 hours in the stand and see nothing.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Irony is dodging deer on the 20 minute ride to the lease, only to spend 7 hours in the stand and see nothing.



Ouch! That's pretty rough


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2012)

Evening Slip and you other youngins. You too Keebs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2012)

well the weekend has arrived so there is early coffee for those headed to the woods.







might even scare up some b'fast today


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 17, 2012)

25.7 degrees in the vineyard this morning !! Chilly out !!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2012)

Seems I fergot my breakfast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seems I fergot my breakfast



Aunt Jemima wawfuls n coffee fo me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2012)

Well heading out to the S GA farm so you might be drinking instant coffee in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2012)

afternoon, peeples!!!
went this morning and froze! To make it even worse, some jackleg was hunting the property line a 100 yards from me. He shot twice and scared me to death! I sat till 0930 and then bailed.
Heading back in a little while to try a different spot. I am thoroughly enjoying this shellacking Bama is putting on Western Carolina. 42-0 in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



tastes like chicken.......













only different. MUCH different.


----------



## kracker (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm bored.


----------



## kracker (Nov 17, 2012)

Very bored.


----------



## kracker (Nov 17, 2012)

Very, very bored.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2012)

Yep


----------



## kracker (Nov 17, 2012)

I forgot......

kang...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Slip and you other youngins. You too Keebs.


 I weren't even HERE then?????????
ok, went this evenin, nuttin........ MUD is DIRT 6:45, text sez "Wakey, Wakey"......... NOT GOOD.............. oooohhhh the payback...........I DON'T "DO" morning too well, can ya'll tell?????? HHhmmmm????????


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Evening, Babes and Bro's!
I've heard deer, i've seen deer, but i can't get a dadblame shot off at them! I sat in a stand till dark, listening to deer coming up out of the hollow. I saw them thru the thick stuff downhill, but they never came out till it as too dark to see. 
I took my "banned many times" buddy and his grandson and put them in a different stand. They had 3 Does come out WAY down the foodplot but the deer got skittish and went back in the woods. Gonna try it again in the morning. 

Still waiting to hear from the wimmens. It was Allie's first time going to a BIG college stadium. I didn't expect GSU to beat UGA, but glad they were able to score a couple of times. Athens to Atlanta to Albany is a brutal road trip!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2012)

okay........
Just got off the phone with Bubbette. They had a great time at the game and a terrible time getting out of the traffic afterwards. 
Now, get this:
My daughters boyfriend had dozed off after the game and woke up when they were almost to Atlanta. He then asked( and i kid you not) where are we? Are we not going back in Allie's car( which is parked at a high school IN ATHENS!!!!)? Yes, folks, my wonderful wife and daughter totally forgot the other car. They head back to Athens early tomorrow and then drive all the way home.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Babes and Bro's!
> I've heard deer, i've seen deer, but i can't get a dadblame shot off at them! I sat in a stand till dark, listening to deer coming up out of the hollow. I saw them thru the thick stuff downhill, but they never came out till it as too dark to see.
> I took my "banned many times" buddy and his grandson and put them in a different stand. They had 3 Does come out WAY down the foodplot but the deer got skittish and went back in the woods. Gonna try it again in the morning.
> 
> Still waiting to hear from the wimmens. It was Allie's first time going to a BIG college stadium. I didn't expect GSU to beat UGA, but glad they were able to score a couple of times. Athens to Atlanta to Albany is a brutal road trip!


I almost killed one with my truck on the way home this evening!!

Actually made contact, but no damage was done to the truck!!........She just wiped some dirt off of the front bumper!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay........
> Just got off the phone with Bubbette. They had a great time at the game and a terrible time getting out of the traffic afterwards.
> Now, get this:
> My daughters boyfriend had dozed off after the game and woke up when they were almost to Atlanta. He then asked( and i kid you not) where are we? Are we not going back in Allie's car( which is parked at a high school IN ATHENS!!!!)? Yes, folks, my wonderful wife and daughter totally forgot the other car. They head back to Athens early tomorrow and then drive all the way home.



  The antics never end


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> I forgot......
> 
> kang...



Awl hail kang kracker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2012)

WOOT!!!
Our football team did it tonight. 
2012 ICSGA State Champs...


----------



## kracker (Nov 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Awl hail kang kracker


Thanks brudda, I need a lil aw hail right about now


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay........
> Just got off the phone with Bubbette. They had a great time at the game and a terrible time getting out of the traffic afterwards.
> Now, get this:
> My daughters boyfriend had dozed off after the game and woke up when they were almost to Atlanta. He then asked( and i kid you not) where are we? Are we not going back in Allie's car( which is parked at a high school IN ATHENS!!!!)? Yes, folks, my wonderful wife and daughter totally forgot the other car. They head back to Athens early tomorrow and then drive all the way home.



Tell Allie and Bubbette that I think Gander Mountain is hiring....     

Well, uhm...

























































I got nuttin on that one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, folks, my wonderful wife and daughter totally forgot the other car. They head back to Athens early tomorrow and then drive all the way home.



Blondes...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Tell Allie and Bubbette that I think Gander Mountain is hiring....
> 
> Well, uhm...
> 
> ...


Evening, Zombie killer! 
I'm still confused by this whole "certifed zombie killer" pistol you want. How did they certify it?How do you kill a corpse?  Are they SURE the test subject was really a zombie and not just an ordinary democrat? 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blondes...



I know, i know,  all you can do is try to help them along....







and pay the gas bill.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> Very bored.





kracker said:


> Thanks brudda, I need a lil aw hail right about now


Awl Hail Kang Kracker!!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Zombie killer!
> I'm still confused by this whole "certifed zombie killer" pistol you want. How did they certify it?How do you kill a corpse?  Are they SURE the test subject was really a zombie and not just an ordinary democrat?
> 
> 
> ...





It's a Sig Sauer P238 is all it is. It's just neat and when you see the Zombie ammo beside it....    

I just can't see paying that for it. Even the price at Academy, although much better than Gander, for that gun is too much. 

I'm fairly certain I'm going to go with a 9mm. I've narrowed it down to the Ruger and the Sig. We'll see.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It's a Sig Sauer P238 is all it is. It's just neat and when you see the Zombie ammo beside it....
> 
> I just can't see paying that for it. Even the price at Academy, although much better than Gander, for that gun is too much.
> 
> I'm fairly certain I'm going to go with a 9mm. I've narrowed it down to the Ruger and the Sig. We'll see.



what a terrible thing to do to a beautiful pistol.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh yeah and I'm back in the "actively looking" job market again.  

I'm still employed and will remain so for the time being but this whole Industrial Chemistry thing just ain't working out for me. I can understand working with a different mentality of folks and being a little more rough around the edges, but I do require being surrounded by a certain amount of professionalism while at work and it just ain't happenin. 

You know you're not in the right place when the tears start forming the second you pull into your parking space and you can barely keep from crying all the way to the door. 

I work tomorrow from 7am til 3:30pm and then Monday I start the 3-11 shift. I'm hoping things will be a little quieter and I can manage for the time being.


----------



## kracker (Nov 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It's a Sig Sauer P238 is all it is. It's just neat and when you see the Zombie ammo beside it....
> 
> I just can't see paying that for it. Even the price at Academy, although much better than Gander, for that gun is too much.
> 
> I'm fairly certain I'm going to go with a 9mm. I've narrowed it down to the Ruger and the Sig. We'll see.


Sig does have the P938 that is identical to the P238 except its chambered in 9x19 and just a teeny bit larger.

I'm considering giving my oldest daughter my P238 just so I'll have an excuse to get a P938.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh yeah and I'm back in the "actively looking" job market again.
> 
> I'm still employed and will remain so for the time being but this whole Industrial Chemistry thing just ain't working out for me. I can understand working with a different mentality of folks and being a little more rough around the edges, but I do require being surrounded by a certain amount of professionalism while at work and it just ain't happenin.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. 

Time to take a scalding hot shower and go to bed. Gotta get up about 0445. This driving past where i want to hunt, all the way to camp to put my tag on the board, and then drive back up the highway to the gate just bites.


----------



## kracker (Nov 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Awl Hail Kang Kracker!!


Thanks


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sig does have the P938 that is identical to the P238 except its chambered in 9x19 and just a teeny bit larger.
> 
> I'm considering giving my oldest daughter my P238 just so I'll have an excuse to get a P938.



Hmmm.... Thanks Kang Kracker.   


Then again, those who know me will tell you, the less choices I have, the better off I am.     

I've shot my fair share of revolvers. I thought all I wanted was a snubnose .38, but I really think I wanna go a little more modern now.  

I only have 1/2 of a left thumb but my hands aren't tiny. The compact models and smaller pistols just don't feel right. The full sized 9mm and even the Mosquito .22 felt quite natural for me. 

I do love all the awesome models of the P238 though.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2012)

We had a repair man from Germany in the plant today, and he was amazed to see bullets on the shelf at the local Walmart!!

He was all Goo Goo eyes over another fellow employees .22 Rifle..........I think I'm going to take some real guns in tomorrow for him to see, and hold!!

So thankful for the freedoms that too many take for granted in this country!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Goodnight, KK and Bugsy!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh yeah and I'm back in the "actively looking" job market again.
> 
> I'm still employed and will remain so for the time being but this whole Industrial Chemistry thing just ain't working out for me. I can understand working with a different mentality of folks and being a little more rough around the edges, but I do require being surrounded by a certain amount of professionalism while at work and it just ain't happenin.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain!!........I'm in a position that in most situations that I feel like I'm in over my head!!

Day to Day just trying to hang on, and do the best I can.

Hope your situation improves!!


----------



## kracker (Nov 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Goodnight, KK and Bugsy!


G'night bama!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2012)

Man yall youngins stayed up late toninght. Evening to all of you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had my second cup of coffee, and about to put on all my camo but i got a bad feeling about today. This Northeast wind is gonna be terrible for the spots i was hoping to go to. Gonna have to give it a good think on the drive there.
Hope ya'll have a great day!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe !! Never can tell till ya try I reckon !!


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay........
> Just got off the phone with Bubbette. They had a great time at the game and a terrible time getting out of the traffic afterwards.
> Now, get this:
> My daughters boyfriend had dozed off after the game and woke up when they were almost to Atlanta. He then asked( and i kid you not) where are we? Are we not going back in Allie's car( which is parked at a high school IN ATHENS!!!!)? Yes, folks, my wonderful wife and daughter totally forgot the other car. They head back to Athens early tomorrow and then drive all the way home.



I feel your pain brother


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2012)

yuuuup


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2012)

And that's a wrap, folks. Wind is gusting a lot harder than I expected this morning. Didn't see nuttin'. Waiting on buddy to meet me at truck and then headed home. Don't see any point hunting this afternoon with the wind blowing like it is.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> And that's a wrap, folks. Wind is gusting a lot harder than I expected this morning. Didn't see nuttin'. Waiting on buddy to meet me at truck and then headed home. Don't see any point hunting this afternoon with the wind blowing like it is.



I laid out cause of the wind today


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## slip (Nov 18, 2012)

Mannn i am getting tired of having full blown conversations with other people and making decisions while still deeply asleep. I wake up like normal and get told about this or that, that i did asleep and i have no memory of it.


----------



## kracker (Nov 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Mannn i am getting tired of having full blown conversations with other people and making decisions while still deeply asleep. I wake up like normal and get told about this or that, that i did asleep and i have no memory of it.



Did you get married and not tell us?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Mannn i am getting tired of having full blown conversations with other people and making decisions while still deeply asleep. I wake up like normal and get told about this or that, that i did asleep and i have no memory of it.


 does this mean you don't remember calling & talking to me!!!


kracker said:


> Did you get married and not tell us?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sup Unk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sup Unk





Hey bud!!


Got a crew out here digging a new drain field.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 18, 2012)

Howdy strangers,
One of my bestest friends sent me a PM asking me where in tarnation I've been. No more of the too much work excuses. I have missed my Woodyites. I will definitely set aside time to stop by more often. 

Oh yeah...had to show off my 2012 buck in my avatar.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bud!!
> 
> 
> Got a crew out here digging a new drain field.



Good luck 



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy strangers,
> One of my bestest friends sent me a PM asking me where in tarnation I've been. No more of the too much work excuses. I have missed my Woodyites. I will definitely set aside time to stop by more often.
> 
> Oh yeah...had to show off my 2012 buck in my avatar.



That's a good un


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good un



Thanks brutha Hankus


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy strangers,
> One of my bestest friends sent me a PM asking me where in tarnation I've been. No more of the too much work excuses. I have missed my Woodyites. I will definitely set aside time to stop by more often.
> 
> Oh yeah...had to show off my 2012 buck in my avatar.



Wat up bro Kneil. Was wondering where you been. Thought you mighta  found a new frin up in da big house and didn't have any spare time.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Wat up bro Kneil. Was wondering where you been. Thought you mighta  found a new frin up in da big house and didn't have any spare time.



Watch it Bro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

That boy gig a deer with that bow yet this year?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That boy gig a deer with that bow yet this year?



Not yet. He finally traded it for the rifle this weekend and shot a doe. He is still determined to get one with that bow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Not yet. He finally traded it for the rifle this weekend and shot a doe. He is still determined to get one with that bow.


Hey, at least he's puttin meat on the table. Tell him congrats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2012)

afternoon, Brothers!
Bubbette texted me that they were gonna go to the mall in Atlanta before heading to Athens to pick up the car. 
 Lets see: You forget you took TWO cars to Athens, you get almost back to Atlanta before you remember you took TWO cars, you sleep late sunday morning, you go shopping in Atlanta, and then you're gonna drive back to Athens to pick up Allie's car, and then drive all the way to Leesburg tonight from Athens. 
Lawd, i'm so glad i didn't go to the game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Brothers!
> Bubbette texted me that they were gonna go to the mall in Atlanta before heading to Athens to pick up the car.
> Lets see: You forget you took TWO cars to Athens, you get almost back to Atlanta before you remember you took TWO cars, you sleep late sunday morning, you go shopping in Atlanta, and then you're gonna drive back to Athens to pick up Allie's car, and then drive all the way to Leesburg tonight from Athens.
> Lawd, i'm so glad i didn't go to the game.



Blondes...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blondes...



Marrying her seemed like a good idea at the time. She tricked me.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Brothers!
> Bubbette texted me that they were gonna go to the mall in Atlanta before heading to Athens to pick up the car.
> Lets see: You forget you took TWO cars to Athens, you get almost back to Atlanta before you remember you took TWO cars, you sleep late sunday morning, you go shopping in Atlanta, and then you're gonna drive back to Athens to pick up Allie's car, and then drive all the way to Leesburg tonight from Athens.
> Lawd, i'm so glad i didn't go to the game.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blondes...





rhbama3 said:


> Marrying her seemed like a good idea at the time. She tricked me.







Obviously, ya'll didn't realize how many malls they would be passing. They just couldn't help themselves. They're like a magnet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Obviously, ya'll didn't realize how many malls they would be passing. They just couldn't help themselves. They're like a magnet.



What he should be worried about is the term "In Atlanta" when applied to a mall. The suburban malls are you normal Macy's, Jacques Penier etc. When a woman says going to the mall "In Atlanta" around here that means she is going with the intent of maxing a card out (and possibly getting a new card or two) shopping at Lord and Taylor, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman and all of the other places that will bankrupt a millionaire..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't believe they didn't leave Atlanta till 4:30. Just insane.....


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Not yet. He finally traded it for the rifle this weekend and shot a doe. He is still determined to get one with that bow.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, at least he's puttin meat on the table. Tell him congrats.



Heck yeah, doin better'n me. Imma fixin to get in deep doodoo cause we are running out of meat and I haven't put any in the freezer yet. Grats to him.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 18, 2012)

Drizzlin here, I have 4 screws and a dab of silicone left to complete install of my power pole on the boat. Now here i sit waiting.

Reminds me of a song,

Here i sit   

all alone with a broken heart

done took 3 bennies

and my semi truck won't start


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2012)

Moved stands, poured corn an got the Atlanta twosome comin in Tuesday night. They toting itchy trigger fingers an I hope the corn works.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Drizzlin here, I have 4 screws and a dab of silicone left to complete install of my power pole on the boat. Now here i sit waiting.
> 
> Reminds me of a song,
> 
> ...



Don't think I've ever heard that un


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it was Commander Cody and the Lost Planet Airmen.
Songs like

Family Bible

Hot Rod Lincoln

Down to Seeds and Stems Again Blues

Beat me Daddy 8 to the Bar.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Gonna b a deer sausage and eggs kinda night. I thought i had some grits, but i guess they got thrown out with the new diet.
Oh, i forgot to mention this morning, I have found the MOTHERLODE of tree rats. I bet i saw 30 this morning. I'm used to watching 2 play tag around a tree, not 6! Will definitely be back with the .22's as soon as deer season is over!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

Cooked a big old mess of turnip greens tonight and got to thinking about the old folks talking about "pot liquor". I have not heard anybody use that term in 30 years.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Cooked a big old mess of turnip greens tonight and got to thinking about the old folks talking about "pot liquor". I have not heard anybody use that term in 30 years.



Sooo........ you associate pot likker with the last UGA National Championship? 

Looking forward to the SECCG as soon as we take care of the Aubies. As a Bama fan, i hope we break your heart. As an SEC fan, it's  looking good for the winner to play for all the marbles.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

Only you rh only you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Only you rh only you.



It's a gift. 
Oh, and soppin' pot likker with cornbread has been a yearly Thanksgiving ritual for years for my family. I love that stuff! I usually add some pepper sauce to my collards or turnips.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a gift.
> Oh, and soppin' pot likker with cornbread has been a yearly Thanksgiving ritual for years for my family. I love that stuff! I usually add some pepper sauce to my collards or turnips.



You cant eat greens without pepper sauce.

And white zinfadel


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Cooked a big old mess of turnip greens tonight and got to thinking about the old folks talking about "pot liquor". I have not heard anybody use that term in 30 years.


 gotta crumble some conebread into the pot liquor!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

Puhhhhleeeeeeeeeeeese youngins I know how to eat turnip greens. You have to mix in some mustard with them. So there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You cant eat greens without pepper sauce.
> 
> And white zinfadel


Dude I don't think I would would have told that one!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dude I don't think I would would have told that one!!



I thought the same thing. But he puts mustard on his greens too, so it must be a kentucky thing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought the same thing. But he puts mustard on his greens too, so it must be a kentucky thing.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dude I don't think I would would have told that one!!



I know I  risk being banded there, but if you will, cut me a little slack. From now it nothing but Chardonay with my greens.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I know I  risk being banded there, but if you will, cut me a little slack. From now it nothing but Chardonay with my greens.


..........Dangit!! Where is Beerkus when you need him!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ..........Dangit!! Where is Beerkus when you need him!!



Surely he has white wine with his turnips, now collards, you probably want a southern red with them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I know I  risk being banded there, but if you will, cut me a little slack. From now it nothing but Chardonay with my greens.



As long as either one of those wines came from a box you'll be ok.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as either one of those wines came from a box you'll be ok.



It is so much cheaper that way Hugh.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Surely he has white wine with his turnips, now collards, you probably want a southern red with them.


Coors light, maybe PBR, but I doubt Beerkus would have red or white wine with his greens!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Coors light, maybe PBR, but I doubt Beerkus would have red or white wine with his greens!!



I doubt hank would have a wine with anything. I aint that crazy it about it myself. I just hate to see it get puored out.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

Been on here way to long, appreciate you guys putting up with me tonight, just celebrating Brad K's championship. Evening youngins.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2012)

I have wine when other people leave it unguarded


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Been on here way to long, appreciate you guys putting up with me tonight, just celebrating Brad K's championship. Evening youngins.


Later Dawg!!.......Enjoyed the conversation!!.........I have no idea who Brad K is, but glad you are happy with this championship!!.......Your wine glass to my beer mug!!


----------



## slip (Nov 18, 2012)

Weird day ... i had to help a guy load up some stuff he bought, in his crematory van. Had the little dead people bed and all.


----------



## kracker (Nov 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I have wine when other people leave it unguarded


Just for you, Brother Hankus.....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2012)

VLK


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 19, 2012)

OK fellow drivelers, HAPPY MONDAY TO YOU, the weekend is GONE and a TURKEY is looking around the corner at me.  He also has plenty of dressing, giblet gravy, cranberry sauce, potato salad, english peas, butter beans, green beans, macaroni and cheese, sweet potato pie, and a big ole carrot cake just staring at me.

I had a fast weekend with absolutely NO deer hunting involved, just plenty of driving here and there instead.

Hope all of you have a good day today and will pass it on.

Now bring on the coffee!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2012)

EE your request is heard and filled.







I did hunt a little but saw nothing but trees and birds.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep










Its Moanday


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 19, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## kracker (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2012)

Good Monday morning. Gobble gobble day is almost here


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

Three day work week - Oh yeah!!

 MORNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Three day work week - Oh yeah!!
> 
> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!



Mernin Keebs, and all y'all, youins all, or ever how you wanna say it.

Keebs, go check out my fattie thread and see what I done with the leftover...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2012)

Mornin' Y'all!

Woo Hoo Kiddos are outta school ALL week!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Keebs, and all y'all, youins all, or ever how you wanna say it.
> 
> Keebs, go check out my fattie thread and see what I done with the leftover...





Crickett said:


> Mornin' Y'all!
> 
> Woo Hoo Kiddos are outta school ALL week!


 we used to only get Thur. & Friday............. dang, kids are sooooo pampered now-a-days..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
Although no hogs or deer were harmed this weekend, I saw enough activity to be pretty optimistic about my chances. I will definitly be taking some vacation time in early december to let some bullets fly!
On a different note, this is rivalry week in college foobaw! Bama/Auburn, UGA/GT, FSU/UF all with BCS implications! Oh man, Saturday can't get here soon enough. 
 I don't know about ya'll, but Thanksgiving at my sisters house in Montgomery( okay, Holtville) is gonna be a busy one. She wants me to bring a turkey and fry it, lima beans, squash and onions, and my giblet gravy. Got a lot of grocery shopping to do tomorrow!


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2012)

Just had a real young but giant spike walk by....man id love to find his daddy


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Just had a real young but giant spike walk by....man id love to find his daddy



Good luck, Slip!!!
Wish i was out there.....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Just had a real young but giant spike walk by....man id love to find his daddy


 Git'em Moppett!!!


rhbama3 said:


> Good luck, Slip!!!
> Wish i was out there.....


 meee too!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Although no hogs or deer were harmed this weekend, I saw enough activity to be pretty optimistic about my chances. I will definitly be taking some vacation time in early december to let some bullets fly!
> On a different note, this is rivalry week in college foobaw! Bama/Auburn, UGA/GT, FSU/UF all with BCS implications! Oh man, Saturday can't get here soon enough.
> I don't know about ya'll, but Thanksgiving at my sisters house in Montgomery( okay, Holtville) is gonna be a busy one. She wants me to bring a turkey and fry it, lima beans, squash and onions, and my giblet gravy. Got a lot of grocery shopping to do tomorrow!



I just sent you a picture to your phone.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I just sent you a picture to your phone.


 I dinn'it git one!!!!!


Hankus said:


> Yep









 Kang Beerkus!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Although no hogs or deer were harmed this weekend, I saw enough activity to be pretty optimistic about my chances. I will definitly be taking some vacation time in early december to let some bullets fly!
> On a different note, this is rivalry week in college foobaw! Bama/Auburn, UGA/GT, FSU/UF all with BCS implications! Oh man, Saturday can't get here soon enough.
> I don't know about ya'll, but Thanksgiving at my sisters house in Montgomery( okay, Holtville) is gonna be a busy one. She wants me to bring a turkey and fry it, lima beans, squash and onions, and my giblet gravy. Got a lot of grocery shopping to do tomorrow!


Love me some Fried Turkey


slip said:


> Just had a real young but giant spike walk by....man id love to find his daddy


 Choot em Slip


turtlebug said:


> I just sent you a picture to your phone.





Hankus said:


> Yep


King


Keebs said:


> I dinn'it git one!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me neither.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Me neither.


 we gotta talk 'bout this _*6:45 AM*_ texting!


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2012)

Home again .... Man that spike was a good'un for being a spike, i mean above and just shy of outside his ears. Had a real young look to him, he was only about 10 yards from me sitting on the ground so i had time for a good look. Bet he'll be a monster one day.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Home again .... Man that spike was a good'un for being a spike, i mean above and just shy of outside his ears. Had a real young look to him, he was only about 10 yards from me sitting on the ground so i had time for a good look. Bet he'll be a monster one day.


 You got more control than me, that's for sure!


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2012)

Checked my trail cam, got mooned by a squirrel at night....


Possum and some does...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we used to only get Thur. & Friday............. dang, kids are sooooo pampered now-a-days..........



The benefits of starting the school year on Aug 1st! 

And yes they are pampered!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Checked my trail cam, got mooned by a squirrel at night....
> 
> 
> Possum and some does...



Post the pic or it didn't happen. 
Since when did squirrels turn nocturnal?


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Post the pic or it didn't happen.
> Since when did squirrels turn nocturnal?



Gotta figure out how to the it from the cam to the puter without the SD card...

Mite have to wait ... gotta go in soon and work late.


but yeah that had me confused too, maybe something came after it at night and spooked it out of its nest?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> The benefits of starting the school year on Aug 1st!
> 
> And yes they are pampered!


yeah, we never started until after Labor Day, lawd times have changed........


rhbama3 said:


> Post the pic or it didn't happen.
> Since when did squirrels turn nocturnal?


 I was wondering that too............ NOW ya'll see where I got the "proof in the pic" from!


slip said:


> Gotta figure out how to the it from the cam to the puter without the SD card...
> 
> Mite have to wait ... gotta go in soon and work late.
> 
> ...


No SD card in the cam??????


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2012)

Haaay erebody! Lil miss blood kilt her 2nd deer this mernin, All by her self! Big ol shwamp donky...way to go Kay!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay erebody! Lil miss blood kilt her 2nd deer this mernin, All by her self! Big ol shwamp donky...way to go Kay!


 ah'ight, tell her congrats but dagnabit, I'm gettin jealous of all these kiddos getting one & I ain't!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we gotta talk 'bout this _*6:45 AM*_ texting!


What???? I thought you liked live from a tree.  wakey wakey


Keebs said:


> ah'ight, tell her congrats but dagnabit, I'm gettin jealous of all these kiddos getting one & I ain't!



I shouldnt of gave you so much grief about your deer, Karma


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay erebody! Lil miss blood kilt her 2nd deer this mernin, All by her self! Big ol shwamp donky...way to go Kay!



Like Keebs said, congratulations


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What???? I thought you liked live from a tree.  wakey wakey
> 
> 
> I shouldnt of gave you so much grief about your deer, Karma


pm incoming.............. 
 serves ya right!  You just may have won yourself a ride in the BACK of the truck today!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I just sent you a picture to your phone.



I like pics  



Keebs said:


> ah'ight, tell her congrats but dagnabit, I'm gettin jealous of all these kiddos getting one & I ain't!



Be patient young lady. Your turn will come.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2012)

Will y'all say a little prayer for my 12 year old Niece? My sis just called me to let me know they are rushing her to Scottish Rite due to an appendicitis! She just had a tonsillectomy last Monday & she is still recovering from that! Poor thing is so sick right!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pm incoming..............
> serves ya right!  You just may have won yourself a ride in the BACK of the truck today!


Thats fine, Thats where the big cooler is. Just remember to slow down at them last two cornfields on the right this time


Sterlo58 said:


> I like pics
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient young lady. Your turn will come.






Crickett said:


> Will y'all say a little prayer for my 12 year old Niece? My sis just called me to let me know they are rushing her to Scottish Rite due to an appendicitis! She just had a tonsillectomy last Monday & she is still recovering from that! Poor thing is so sick right!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we gotta talk 'bout this _*6:45 AM*_ texting!



5:45 be better??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## kracker (Nov 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Will y'all say a little prayer for my 12 year old Niece? My sis just called me to let me know they are rushing her to Scottish Rite due to an appendicitis! She just had a tonsillectomy last Monday & she is still recovering from that! Poor thing is so sick right!


She's got 'em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Gotta figure out how to the it from the cam to the puter without the SD card...
> 
> Mite have to wait ... gotta go in soon and work late.
> 
> ...



You gotta camera on your phone? Take a pic of the pic on your puter. We don't need HD.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Will y'all say a little prayer for my 12 year old Niece? My sis just called me to let me know they are rushing her to Scottish Rite due to an appendicitis! She just had a tonsillectomy last Monday & she is still recovering from that! Poor thing is so sick right!



Oh no!!! Good luck to her!
Keep us updated!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> 5:45 be better??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/



Sure.  I'll have the coffee on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Will y'all say a little prayer for my 12 year old Niece? My sis just called me to let me know they are rushing her to Scottish Rite due to an appendicitis! She just had a tonsillectomy last Monday & she is still recovering from that! Poor thing is so sick right!





Prayers and kind thoughts for ya`ll, and hopin` for a full and quick recovery. Keep us informed, Miss Crickett.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure.  I'll have the coffee on.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Prayers and kind thoughts for ya`ll, and hopin` for a full and quick recovery. Keep us informed, Miss Crickett.



 Hey old man


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey old man





Howdy.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank y'all so much! I'm sitting here waitin for my sister to txt me to let me know what's goin on! I'll update y'all as soon as I hear from her!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2012)

2 night work week !!!    Off til the following Wed.




Jumping on my bro's jet Friday off to Arkie for an all expense paid 3 day mallard smashing !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I like pics
> Be patient young lady. Your turn will come.


 it will................. glad to see ya stop by............


Crickett said:


> Will y'all say a little prayer for my 12 year old Niece? My sis just called me to let me know they are rushing her to Scottish Rite due to an appendicitis! She just had a tonsillectomy last Monday & she is still recovering from that! Poor thing is so sick right!


 You got'em Crickett!


mudracing101 said:


> Thats fine, Thats where the big cooler is. Just remember to slow down at them last two cornfields on the right this time


 Meh, we'll see..............


mudracing101 said:


> 5:45 be better??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


 messin wiff phones has a Karma about them too...........


rhbama3 said:


> You gotta camera on your phone? Take a pic of the pic on your puter. We don't need HD.


 you da smart one of the crowd!


Nicodemus said:


> Prayers and kind thoughts for ya`ll, and hopin` for a full and quick recovery. Keep us informed, Miss Crickett.


 Hey you!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 night work week !!!    Off til the following Wed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 night work week !!!    Off til the following Wed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome bro. 

I'll think about you while I work most of the next 6 days.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it will................. glad to see ya stop by............
> 
> You got'em Crickett!
> 
> ...





Hey, you precious thang!   

I`m back, for a short spell...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Awesome bro.
> 
> I'll think about you while I work most of the next 6 days.






I am sooooooooooo ready for some r n r !!!  Worked 84 hrs the other week followed by a 72 hr week.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Awesome bro.
> 
> I'll think about you while I work most of the next 6 days.










Nicodemus said:


> Hey, you precious thang!
> 
> I`m back, for a short spell...


 how short............


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 19, 2012)

Well off to da big house for 12 hours of fun. Yall behave.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how short............





Probably disappear after Thanksgiving, for who knows how long. 

Somebody tell Quack to hurry up and go kill some ducks. He gonna work hisself slam to death.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well off to da big house for 12 hours of fun. Yall behave.


 


Nicodemus said:


> Probably disappear after Thanksgiving, for who knows how long.
> 
> Somebody tell Quack to hurry up and go kill some ducks. He gonna work hisself slam to death.


 you gotta be back by Frontier Days!!!!!!!!!!









HEY MUD, Ya Ready?????????


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you gotta be back by Frontier Days!!!!!!!!!!



I will. Count on it!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I will. Count on it!


 LilD was just asking me about that today!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2012)

In the stand with a happy but tuckered out little girl. She just keeps sayin i got my 2nd deer... you just cant replace these moments!  Even the the ol hard nose teenager gave her two thumbs up! 
Beeing a parent, ,,most specially a dad, ,,is Awesome!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats to lil miss BOTG!
She's gonna remember this for a while!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## crappiedex (Nov 19, 2012)

Word


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 <<<< spicy tuna rolls with wasabi and some flied lice


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2012)

Evening young friends, bout time for a glass of Pinot Gris and some pickled okra.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening young friends, bout time for a glass of Pinot Gris and some pickled okra.



You just can't hide money...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> <<<< spicy tuna rolls with wasabi and some flied lice




Venison hamburger steak and gwavy, garlic mashed taters and gwavy, green beans and a buttered biscuit slathered in some home made cane syrup . . . 




KyDawg said:


> Evening young friends, bout time for a glass of Pinot Gris and some pickled okra.





rhbama3 said:


> You just can't hide money...





Charlie be a rich doggie !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Word




WERD


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Word





Miguel Cervantes said:


> WERD







pssstpssstpssst . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2012)

I dont eat Sardines often, but when I do it is Posssum Brand.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Venison hamburger steak and gwavy, garlic mashed taters and gwavy, green beans and a buttered biscuit slathered in some home made cane syrup . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I picked up my deer at the processor yesterday. Allie has already requested deer cubed steak for supper tomorrow night. I hope my buddy makes another 225 yard mistake. If i got to cook a buck, at least let him be a knucklehead or button buck. 
Hoping my doe will be ready soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I dont eat Sardines often, but when I do it is Posssum Brand.



pickled okra, some pine nut grits wine, sardines, and the page KANG. You are just having a fine day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I dont eat Sardines often, but when I do it is Posssum Brand.





KANG Charlie !!!  Awwwww hail !!! 






rhbama3 said:


> I picked up my deer at the processor yesterday. Allie has already requested deer cubed steak for supper tomorrow night. I hope my buddy makes another 225 yard mistake. If i got to cook a buck, at least let him be a knucklehead or button buck.
> Hoping my doe will be ready soon.





Give me a 80-100lb doe any day !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KANG Charlie !!!  Awwwww hail !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here, but all i saw was a 9 point and he whacked a knucklehead by mistake. I think he'll be fittin' to eat. If not, i'll make jerky out if him.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 19, 2012)

Full dress rehearsal tomorrow at work!!.........Spent the last week, and a half polishing, and shining for a visit from the investors tomorrow..........A visit that will last a total of two hours!!

On the upside this visit has been a major boost to the economy of Washington county!!!........There is no telling how much money has been spent to make this visit go well??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Full dress rehearsal tomorrow at work!!.........Spent the last week, and a half polishing, and shining for a visit from the investors tomorrow..........A visit that will last a total of two hours!!
> 
> On the upside this visit has been a major boost to the economy of Washington county!!!........There is no telling how much money has been spent to make this visit go well??






What time you want me to swang by and welcome them in the big green Jeep ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What time you want me to swang by and welcome them in the big green Jeep ???


I thought the Jeep was sold??.........Last time I rode by it was not on the side of the road for sale??

Did Li'l Bill get the drain field installed??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought the Jeep was sold??.........Last time I rode by it was not on the side of the road for sale??
> 
> Did Li'l Bill get the drain field installed??






Got a couple of solid offers, probably should of took 'em, but decided just to keep her.


Oh yeah, he and Dustin had that put in quick order !!!   Saved me 'bout $8-$900 !!!


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2012)

Looong day at werk. Learning new stuff and new people... 


I's sweepy...


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 20, 2012)

Do I have to read this thread before I post?

I got some post election blues lemme tellya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Do I have to read this thread before I post?
> 
> I got some post election blues lemme tellya





I wouldn't suggest it, but you're welcome too !!  



Big Footz welcome here !!!


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2012)

But it makes me happy so ill share...

For the last four years i've been on atleast 4 pills a day to keep my heart under control, and even with that for a while it was barely enough ... well lately i've felt better, so i dropped my self down to once a day and i feel great. No more often without the meds does it feel jumpy then it does with the meds.

I have a feeling once i tell my doc what i did she'll kill me for not letting her know ... but i dont think i need her anymore. Its been a long time coming, but if im done with it ... maybe ill be able to move foward with joining the military...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

slip said:


> But it makes me happy so ill share...
> 
> For the last four years i've been on atleast 4 pills a day to keep my heart under control, and even with that for a while it was barely enough ... well lately i've felt better, so i dropped my self down to once a day and i feel great. No more often without the meds does it feel jumpy then it does with the meds.
> 
> I have a feeling once i tell my doc what i did she'll kill me for not letting her know ... but i dont think i need her anymore. Its been a long time coming, but if im done with it ... maybe ill be able to move foward with joining the military...





Well, I'm sure glad you're feeling better Slam, but with that being said, I gotta feeling Doc Pookie, and Mama Keebs ain't gonna like your decision too much...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 20, 2012)

OK, HAPPY TUESDAY to all of you sleepy head drivelers this bright and early morning.    

Time to find some coffee and get the sleep monsters out of my eyes as I've got lots of things to do today.  Getting about 3 hours of sleep doesn't help my attitude for sure.

Hope all of you will stay out of trouble today, behave yourself and not get banned right here before Turkey Day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2012)

dang EE you woke the chickens this morning.  If you need a refill here is the source.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2012)

I`d like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. My regards to all of you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 20, 2012)

Turkeys are gobbling like crazy! Sap suckers...lol

Side note, a mouse in the camper makes for a long night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. My regards to all of you.



Same to you Nic.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. My regards to all of you.



Happy Thanksgiving Nic! 


I finally got an update from my sister & she said my niece is doing great & will be home sometime today! Thanks for all the prayers y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. My regards to all of you.




Backatcha brother, reckon one day we'll bust the top off that likker, chunk it in the fire and solve the world's problems !!! 


Guessing you're going on another hiatus ??? 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Same to you Nic.




You too Hugh, hope ya'll have safe travels and a great Thanksgiving !!!





Crickett said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Nic!
> 
> 
> I finally got an update from my sister & she said my niece is doing great & will be home sometime today! Thanks for all the prayers y'all!





Guess I missed that post ???

Glad she's doing better Ms Crickett !!!!



Gotta crash friends !


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

slip said:


> But it makes me happy so ill share...
> 
> For the last four years i've been on atleast 4 pills a day to keep my heart under control, and even with that for a while it was barely enough ... well lately i've felt better, so i dropped my self down to once a day and i feel great. No more often without the meds does it feel jumpy then it does with the meds.
> 
> I have a feeling once i tell my doc what i did she'll kill me for not letting her know ... but i dont think i need her anymore. Its been a long time coming, but if im done with it ... maybe ill be able to move foward with joining the military...


 Wonderful news................ all except the end, we'll have to have a talk 'bout that one, later............. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, I'm sure glad you're feeling better Slam, but with that being said, I gotta feeling Doc Pookie, and Mama Keebs ain't gonna like your decision too much...


 you know me ohsowell!


Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. My regards to all of you.


 To you & yours too, Nicodemus!


blood on the ground said:


> Turkeys are gobbling like crazy! Sap suckers...lol
> 
> Side note, a mouse in the camper makes for a long night


 can you say "camp kitten"???


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Same to you Nic.


 Mernin shuggums!


Crickett said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Nic!
> 
> 
> I finally got an update from my sister & she said my niece is doing great & will be home sometime today! Thanks for all the prayers y'all!


 more great news!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash friends !


 Later BigN!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 20, 2012)

Mornin' y'all! Hope everyone's doin' good. It's a busy day here.

Anyone want to play Secret Shenanigans again?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Hope everyone's doin' good. It's a busy day here.
> 
> Anyone want to play Secret Shenanigans again?





Naw, but I'm purty good at "Hide da Salami???"


----------



## baldfish (Nov 20, 2012)

Moanin Yall
working the extra job trying to make ther money glad its an easy one


----------



## baldfish (Nov 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, but I'm purty good at "Hide da vienna???"



fixed it for ya Quack


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Hope everyone's doin' good. It's a busy day here.
> 
> Anyone want to play Secret Shenanigans again?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I missed that post ???
> 
> Glad she's doing better Ms Crickett !!!!
> 
> ...


 Go back & read! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Hope everyone's doin' good. It's a busy day here.
> 
> Anyone want to play Secret Shenanigans again?



Mornin 
Love the new avatar!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I dinn'it git one!!!!!





Incoming


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Hope everyone's doin' good. It's a busy day here.
> 
> Anyone want to play Secret Shenanigans again?


 You know I do!


baldfish said:


> Moanin Yall
> working the extra job trying to make ther money glad its an easy one


 Hey you!


turtlebug said:


> Incoming


 dang!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You know I do!
> 
> Hey you!
> 
> dang!!!!!!!!!!!



Well Hello Darlin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, but I'm purty good at "Hide da Salami???"





Uh, I think you're thinkin' of the wrong game!!



baldfish said:


> fixed it for ya Quack







Miguel Cervantes said:


>









Crickett said:


> Mornin
> Love the new avatar!



Thanks! Hayley and I went squirrel huntin' 



Keebs said:


> You know I do!





I'll see about gettin' a thread started today.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2012)

baldfish said:


> fixed it for ya Quack


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, but I'm purty good at "Hide da Salami???"





baldfish said:


> fixed it for ya Quack






turtlebug said:


> Incoming





Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, I think you're thinkin' of the wrong game!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baldfish (Nov 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, I think you're thinkin' of the wrong game!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>




Glad we all got a laugh at Quacks expense


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Well Hello Darlin


~giggle~giggle~


Sugar Plum said:


> I'll see about gettin' a thread started today.





baldfish said:


> Glad we all got a laugh at Quacks expense


 and that ain't NEVEAH happened before!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~giggle~giggle~
> 
> 
> 
> and that ain't NEVEAH happened before!



call me when you get a minute


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> call me when you get a minute


 what ya want me to call you????  ok, gimme a sec, gotta go to Wally World on an office run...........


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well God Morning Everyone and I Hope you each and everyone have a Wonderful and Blessed Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what ya want me to call you????  ok, gimme a sec, gotta go to Wally World on an office run...........



You have called him lots of things.   Should I do a search?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

huntinglady74 said:


> Well God Morning Everyone and I Hope you each and everyone have a Wonderful and Blessed Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!


 And to you & yours, lady!


gobbleinwoods said:


> You have called him lots of things.   Should I do a search?


 I have, haven't I?  Naaww, no need to search, "I got his number"!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sho is a lot of  and  and  and  and and  going on today.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is a lot of  and  and  and  and and  going on today.


 that's  the  only  way  to  roll , ain't it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's  the  only  way  to  roll , ain't it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is a lot of  and  and  and  and and  going on today.






gobbleinwoods said:


> You have called him lots of things.   Should I do a search?


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Y'all ready for Thanksgiving? Bring on da stretchy pants


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Y'all ready for Thanksgiving? Bring on da stretchy pants


 Oh yeah!

Hey, you said your apple butter didn't set.......... did you just can the hot stuff or did you water bath process?


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Water bath process the apple butter. Everything is sealed, just not set. I think the pectin was the problem. Gotta make my own, then I ain't gotta worry bout it.


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2012)

Spent about 3 hours out hunting this mornin, was awake for maybe a half hour of it...

Werk and huntin hard since muzzle loader season is catchin up with me...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Water bath process the apple butter. Everything is sealed, just not set. I think the pectin was the problem. Gotta make my own, then I ain't gotta worry bout it.


I got to where I only use liquid pectin............ now, tell me how to "make your own".......


slip said:


> Spent about 3 hours out hunting this mornin, was awake for maybe a half hour of it...
> 
> Werk and huntin hard since muzzle loader season is catchin up with me...


    poor swip!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

I've always got my best sleep inhe woods, Slip 

Keebs, google it for a good recipe, but the general gist is boiling quartered apples for awhile then testing the coagulation in rubbing alcohol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I've always got my best sleep inhe woods, Slip
> 
> Keebs, google it for a good recipe, but the general gist is boiling quartered apples for awhile then testing the coagulation in rubbing alcohol


 On it!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 700120


 showoff...........


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Bro, you've just been upped to over achiever


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I got to where I only use liquid pectin............ now, tell me how to "make your own".......
> 
> poor swip!


Know whats kinda creepy/cool? Where i kept going to sleep is also where i've been finding the 100 y/o bottles by a old shed (I guess, no fireplace) anyway, every time a acorn would fall and hit that old tin roof i'd wake up, and every time i woke up i'd look over and "see" for just a split second somebody walking to my left (The shed is up and to my right) .... I dont get into ghost and spirts and all that stuff, and i dont get creeped out easy ... but i think maybe i wasnt hunting alone.

Or maybe i just need to sleep in tomorrow


SnowHunter said:


> I've always got my best sleep inhe woods, Slip
> 
> Keebs, google it for a good recipe, but the general gist is boiling quartered apples for awhile then testing the coagulation in rubbing alcohol



I tell ya, that pine was the softest pillow in the woods...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Know whats kinda creepy/cool? Where i kept going to sleep is also where i've been finding the 100 y/o bottles by a old shed (I guess, no fireplace) anyway, every time a acorn would fall and hit that old tin roof i'd wake up, and every time i woke up i'd look over and "see" for just a split second somebody walking to my left (The shed is up and to my right) .... I dont get into ghost and spirts and all that stuff, and i dont get creeped out easy ... but i think maybe i wasnt hunting alone.
> 
> Or maybe i just need to sleep in tomorrow
> 
> ...


 Oh I'd LOVE for you to take me to that spot!


*JUST* got told by the boss, he's gonna let me leave at lunch tomorrow! yeah, baby, I'll be huntin tomorrow afternoon!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2012)

slip said:


> But it makes me happy so ill share...
> 
> For the last four years i've been on atleast 4 pills a day to keep my heart under control, and even with that for a while it was barely enough ... well lately i've felt better, so i dropped my self down to once a day and i feel great. No more often without the meds does it feel jumpy then it does with the meds.
> 
> I have a feeling once i tell my doc what i did she'll kill me for not letting her know ... but i dont think i need her anymore. Its been a long time coming, but if im done with it ... maybe ill be able to move foward with joining the military...





Don`t worry about the doctor, the Spaniard, or Ma Hen. Worry about that uncivilized wild man that can and will hang you up on a tree limb by the hair on your head, if you don`t do right. 

You hear???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t worry about the doctor, the Spaniard, or Ma Hen. Worry about that uncivilized wild man that can and will hang you up on a tree limb by the hair on your head, if you don`t do right.
> 
> You hear???


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 20, 2012)

Whats shaking ?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> Whats shaking ?


 well hey there, stranger!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh I'd LOVE for you to take me to that spot!
> 
> 
> *JUST* got told by the boss, he's gonna let me leave at lunch tomorrow! yeah, baby, I'll be huntin tomorrow afternoon!!



but.......but...................lunch time?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> but.......but...................lunch time?


 yea.......up, that's what he said! gonna have to either leave wiff me or drive by yoself!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yea.......up, that's what he said! gonna have to either leave wiff me or drive by yoself!



Well, wouldnt be the first time ya left me


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh I'd LOVE for you to take me to that spot!
> 
> 
> *JUST* got told by the boss, he's gonna let me leave at lunch tomorrow! yeah, baby, I'll be huntin tomorrow afternoon!!



Whenever the boss told me I could leave at lunch I would eat lunch at 8:45 in the morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yea.......up, that's what he said! gonna have to either leave wiff me or drive by yoself!



So GA traffic alert.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well, wouldnt be the first time ya left me








 although......    .......... it IS "- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - for tat" as far as that goes!


KyDawg said:


> Whenever the boss told me I could leave at lunch I would eat lunch at 8:45 in the morning.


 WONDERFUL idea!


gobbleinwoods said:


> So GA traffic alert.


 naaww, traffic alert down here ain't nuttin but watching out for tractors & combines this time of year, and believe you me, I give them the road, noooo problem!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

I luvs you all tadeaf!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I luvs you all tadeaf!




I am just stopping by and checking on all of you this afternoon.  I am like KEEBS.  I am very thankful for all of my friends here at GON....especially all of you beautiful and lovely and talented WOW's.  They keep this website Rockin for sure!!!!


----------



## kracker (Nov 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. My regards to all of you.


Thanks Nic. Same to you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Got so much to do to get ready for Thanksgiving!
I can't believe i let my BiL talk me into taking my turkey cooker over and fry the turkey there! 
All his family from Nebraska are there and they've never had fried turkey before. Add to that, cooking some squash and onions, lima beans( with pigsfeet), and giblet gravy( extra gizzards), and i got a severe time crunch.
 Since i have to do a water change in the aquarium, i put the frozen turkey in there to thaw. 
Da fish seem to like it. They keep nibbling at the plastic.


----------



## kracker (Nov 20, 2012)

I wish I lived in South Ga. about now. I need a place to plant my hiney for Thanksgiving. My parents are taking my daughters to Gatlinburg and my wife is going to eat with her family.

I guess it'll be me and Waffle House.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got so much to do to get ready for Thanksgiving!
> I can't believe i let my BiL talk me into taking my turkey cooker over and fry the turkey there!
> All his family from Nebraska are there and they've never had fried turkey before. Add to that, cooking some squash and onions, lima beans( with pigsfeet), and giblet gravy( extra gizzards), and i got a severe time crunch.
> Since i have to do a water change in the aquarium, i put the frozen turkey in there to thaw.
> Da fish seem to like it. They keep nibbling at the plastic.


A friend just told me about an "infa-red, no oil turkey fryer"........... that's a new one on me........ he said the turkey was very moist too!


kracker said:


> I wish I lived in South Ga. about now. I need a place to plant my hiney for Thanksgiving. My parents are taking my daughters to Gatlinburg and my wife is going to eat with her family.
> 
> I guess it'll be me and Waffle House.


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh I'd LOVE for you to take me to that spot!
> 
> 
> *JUST* got told by the boss, he's gonna let me leave at lunch tomorrow! yeah, baby, I'll be huntin tomorrow afternoon!!


I'd like to find the real home place once season is over and i can stomp around some ... this place is tiny and like i said, no fireplace ... i dont think they would build a true home without having a way to heat it back then. its on the edge of a area that floods often, i mean the mountains of WV that i walked were not near as steep as this area ... so much metal wrapped around trees and stuff. Its a cool place to sit.


Nicodemus said:


> Don`t worry about the doctor, the Spaniard, or Ma Hen. Worry about that uncivilized wild man that can and will hang you up on a tree limb by the hair on your head, if you don`t do right.
> 
> You hear???



Im being careful with it.


kracker said:


> I wish I lived in South Ga. about now. I need a place to plant my hiney for Thanksgiving. My parents are taking my daughters to Gatlinburg and my wife is going to eat with her family.
> 
> I guess it'll be me and Waffle House.



Dangit man, you are way up there ... if you find your way down here im sure we'll have a open seat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> A friend just told me about an "infa-red, no oil turkey fryer"........... that's a new one on me........ he said the turkey was very moist too!



I've had one Keebs. While it does indeed cook a moist turkey, the texture of the skin is completely different. Almost like leather. It works, but it's not the same as 3.5 gallons of boiling oil.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did i mention that i love me some Fried Turkey


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

slip said:


> I'd like to find the real home place once season is over and i can stomp around some ... this place is tiny and like i said, no fireplace ... i dont think they would build a true home without having a way to heat it back then. its on the edge of a area that floods often, i mean the mountains of WV that i walked were not near as steep as this area ... so much metal wrapped around trees and stuff. Its a cool place to sit.
> 
> 
> Im being careful with it.
> ...


 lemme know, might have to take a field trip!
 and issue a weapon too!


rhbama3 said:


> I've had one Keebs. While it does indeed cook a moist turkey, the texture of the skin is completely different. Almost like leather. It works, but it's not the same as 3.5 gallons of boiling oil.


 gotcha!


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 20, 2012)

Gotta brag, I'm as happy as a fat kid with a fist full of Twinkies.  My son just made E-5 today.  FC2 Duke, has a great ring to it !   Go Navy.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> Gotta brag, I'm as happy as a fat kid with a fist full of Twinkies.  My son just made E-5 today.  FC2 Duke, has a great ring to it !   Go Navy.


 Congrats, I know you are one proud Daddy and ya have every right to be!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

Alright, Mud, you 'bout ready?????????
Let's roll!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 20, 2012)

I just laughed harder then i ever have in the woods... my daughter asked to climb down and sneak up on an armadillo! I said yes you can,,,,she got down put the stalk on ol hard back...scared him...that scared her she ran and it ran right behind her! It was like it was chasing her!!! she was screaming, im sure it was streaming.... what a day...lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I just laughed harder then i ever have in the woods... my daughter asked to climb down and sneak up on an armadillo! I said yes you can,,,,she got down put the stalk on ol hard back...scared him...that scared her she ran and it ran right behind her! It was like it was chasing her!!! she was screaming, im sure it was streaming.... what a day...lol



Why didn't you tell her to blow him apart? 
I hate an armored possum.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why didn't you tell her to blow him apart?
> I hate an armored possum.....




Dillers R Us...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dillers R Us...



Heading out on his first and LAST truck ride!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

heading over to the Sports Forum to make friends.
Somebody better start thinking of a new thread title and song...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dillers R Us...



I belive he would go great with a good red Bordeaux.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

Come on 7am !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> come on 7am !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

what's goin on??????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2012)

Touring through on a night time foray.   Do believe I will looking for a new driveler in the AM.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Touring through on a night time foray.   Do believe I will looking for a new driveler in the AM.


 I dunno, seems pretty slow..........ratnowthatis............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, seems pretty slow..........ratnowthatis............



somehow the nite crew will wake up.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> somehow the nite crew will wake up.


 think they need help????























































_*WAKE UUUUPPPPP!!!!!!!!


*_


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2012)

ok, my job here is done, nite!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2012)

Good night youngins.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> think they need help????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 sssshhhhhh


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

its the final countdown.....


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 20, 2012)

Put her to bed


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

I started this one. Somebody elses turn.
Kill it, Mods!


----------

